# www.welchencharaktersollichnehmen.de



## Xathras (17. Januar 2007)

frei nach allimania
hier eine kleine entscheidungshilfe auf englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.quizgalaxy.com/quiz.php?id=56 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (17. Januar 2007)

Gnomkrieger.... >.<
das kratzt am Ego 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (17. Januar 2007)

lol Menschen Hexenmeister XD

zweiten Versuch,wieder einen Menschen ,diesmal einen Magier -.-
dritte mal  WIEDER Mensch, Priester 

(ich mach jetzt solang weiter bis ich einen Schamanen bekomme^^)


----------



## koyotenjack (17. Januar 2007)

gnomkrieger


----------



## Len (17. Januar 2007)

Mein Ergebnis haut mich echt vom Hocker, denn bei mir kam ein Menschen Pala raus, nämlich genau die Klasse die ich nie zocken würde und dann noch ne Rasse die ich  nur uU wählen würde xD


----------



## Slaan (17. Januar 2007)

Zwergenjäger... -.-


----------



## Wüstenhund (17. Januar 2007)

loool ich hab die Fragen wirklich wahrheitsgetreu beantwortet, und was kam raus?

Mensch Magier, genau meine Klasse die ich auch Ingame spiele^^
Is ja mal end geil^^

mfg
wüstenhund


----------



## ischtor (17. Januar 2007)

ist ja klasse, passt ja.... Nachtelf Jäger..... lol


----------



## Minati (17. Januar 2007)

Angstblasen-Wegteleportierer kam bei mir raus -.-


----------



## toxtronic (17. Januar 2007)

lol Mensch Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die wo keinen Schaden Machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seren (17. Januar 2007)

Ork Hunter...

Dabei spiel ich gar kein WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (17. Januar 2007)

Seren schrieb:


> Ork Hunter...
> 
> Dabei spiel ich gar kein WoW
> 
> ...



*sich wegschmeiß vor lachen*


----------



## Amrai (17. Januar 2007)

Human Priest

>>binverwundertempörtdesillusioniert>> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LemyDanger (17. Januar 2007)

Gnomen Warlock.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dabei kratze ich mir die immer aus den Hufen...na was solls


----------



## Delta Cookie (17. Januar 2007)

Untot Hexer...
verdammt ich wusste doch das ich was falsch gemacht habe mit meinem Mensch Schurken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerak (17. Januar 2007)

Human mage ~.~
Beim zweiten Versuch Schurke...
nach dem 11ten Versuch kam dann endlich Zwergen Jäger raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elgabriel (17. Januar 2007)

Ich glaube mein Englisch ist eingerostet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gnom Warlock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin doch Nachtelf-Hunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bechtl (17. Januar 2007)

beim ersten mal mensch krieger*kotz* beim zweiten mal hab ich es versucht und geschafft einen untoten warlock zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim ersten mal mensch krieger*kotz* beim zweiten mal hab ich es versucht und geschafft einen untoten warlock zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (17. Januar 2007)

Nachtelfen Druide... ?!
OMG Ich bin doch Gnomen Hexenmeister!


----------



## Aber Derbe (17. Januar 2007)

Untoter Schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (17. Januar 2007)

Ork Schamane...

Stimmt, hätte schon gern einen, aber das komische ist, dass ich einfach irgentwas angeklickt hab xD

MFG.
Floyder


----------



## Bl1nd (18. Januar 2007)

Thauren Schami -.- Hab 8 60er, aber darunter kein Schamane^^


----------



## CAR (18. Januar 2007)

Gnom Warlock ... das kommt ja fast hin oO


----------



## Raefael (18. Januar 2007)

Undead / Warlock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeyrama (18. Januar 2007)

Lol wie geil XD
Nachtelf Schurke *g*


----------



## WarNuts (18. Januar 2007)

Wer hätte das gedacht:

Orc Shaman  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bogus666 (18. Januar 2007)

Human Priest.

Mir wird schlecht.


----------



## Naganzia (18. Januar 2007)

Untoter Magier-.-

Naja Mensch Schurke passt mir da schon besser-.-

wäre es wenigstens ein ud warlock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Naga


----------



## hardok (18. Januar 2007)

Undead Warrior - wenigstens das mit der nahkampf vorliebe stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


haette vieleicht doch nicht anklicken sollen, dass ich das knd fressen wuerde... dann waere da wohl ne andere rasse herausgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ken_dur (18. Januar 2007)

Ork Schamane...
dabei bin ich geborener Krieger.



so long
kendur


----------



## Paranoyd (18. Januar 2007)

Untoter Hexer, passt ja wie die Faust aus Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xathras (18. Januar 2007)

hardok schrieb:


> haette vieleicht doch nicht anklicken sollen, dass ich das knd fressen wuerde... dann waere da wohl ne andere rasse herausgekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab ich auch ausgewählt, trotzdem ist es ein nachtelfen druide geworden.


----------



## Ragereaver (18. Januar 2007)

Dwarf Priest

Although they aren't the best-looking of the alliance races, dwarves are the most hardy and stout. A reliable dwarf is a good friend to have.

As a priest, you are mostly concerned with others. You like to be sure that everyone is safe and healthy - because, if they die, you might get booted.

WTF ?

Ich spiele einen Orc Warlock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (18. Januar 2007)

Man.. Egal was ich tu, egal wie oft ich diesen Test mache, es kommt IMMER ein Nachtelf Druide dabei raus.. Oo


----------



## White Jen (18. Januar 2007)

Das ist halt dein Schicksal^^ Ich bekomm immer einen Menschen-.-


----------



## MrFlix (18. Januar 2007)

Der Test is geil...mein mein isn Human Warlock und was bin ich im REallife^^???

HUMAN WARLOCK XD


----------



## Leigh (19. Januar 2007)

White schrieb:


> Das ist halt dein Schicksal^^



So ein Schicksal will ich aber nicht..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sergeros (19. Januar 2007)

Tauren Druide

geil, mein erster Chara war ein Taure. Der Moment als man die weiten Mulgores sah.. ^^

Son Taure Druide ist auch geil. Hatte den mal gezockt, und die Lust dazu hab ich auch ... ^^


----------



## Efgenia (2. Oktober 2007)

Night Elf Druid

cool mein erster char ist zwar night elf, aber hunter. naja knapp dran ;-)


----------



## Carnificis (2. Oktober 2007)

orc schurke


----------



## LordThunderbolt (2. Oktober 2007)

Human Warrior

Humans tend to be the ones in the middle. Not as sexy as the Night Elves; not as stumpy as the dwarves or gnomes. As a human, you pretty much go with the flow of things.

As a warrior, you like to take charge of things. You feel that you're an important part of what's happening - and if things turn sour, you like to have a very large weapon on hand that you can use to negotiate.



ehmmmm sicher net?


----------



## Szyslak (2. Oktober 2007)

Oha, beim eröffnen des Threads war ich noch nicht registriert im Board 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, bei mir kam Zwerg Krieger raus! Kommt sogar fast hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spezie (2. Oktober 2007)

das gabts noch nicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zwerg Schurke kam raus....ich spiel doch nen Nachtelf Krieger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonheart213 (2. Oktober 2007)

"Human Warlock" Is ja lustig, coole Idee ;-)


----------



## Neromer (2. Oktober 2007)

NAchtelf Druide


----------



## Ben86rockt (2. Oktober 2007)

Troll Mage oO .....


----------



## Solle (2. Oktober 2007)

gnome rogue
-.-


dann hab ich mich mit ud warri/priest und wl vergriffen?^^


----------



## ApoY2k (2. Oktober 2007)

Passt nich zu mir, weil ich zwei Klassen spiele, die gegensätzlicher nicht sein könnten: Schurke und Priester^^


----------



## jainza (2. Oktober 2007)

human warri -.-
ich hasse diese feigen,platte tragenden,nix nützigen wesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


außer wenn sie mir den arsch retten^^
(@warris:net ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Boom Chika Wah Wah (2. Oktober 2007)

Human Warlock

Kommt fast hin bin UD warlock =D


Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aengaron (2. Oktober 2007)

Also bei mir ahts auf anhieb gefunzt..Menschen Pala^^...OMG es macht mir Angst...XD


----------



## Myhordi (2. Oktober 2007)

Tauren Schamane


----------



## Almahu (2. Oktober 2007)

lol    Nachtelf Druide
WAS SOLL ICH MAIT DENN ANFANGEN<<<<<<<<
Bitter!!!!! :hot red:


----------



## Thorgun (2. Oktober 2007)

Troll Hunter, naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vénom (2. Oktober 2007)

Night Elf Druid -.-

DAS hätte ich nicht gedacht...


----------



## Salika (2. Oktober 2007)

Gnome Rogue,

naja wenigstens die Klasse passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphyroth (2. Oktober 2007)

cool ich bin undead mage^^ lol das wäre wirklich meine wahl gewesen wären nicht zu viele freunde von mir auf allyseite gewesen. naja aber das ergebnis könnte daran liegen das ich oft mit sachen in die luft jagen und kinder essen geantworted habe^^


----------



## Kalthor (2. Oktober 2007)

Jaaaaaa direkt beim ersten versuch meinen kleinen UD Warlock bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wusste doch, ich bin böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeLaBomba (2. Oktober 2007)

Orc Hexer 
Bin aber Gnom Hexer :-(


----------



## FERT (2. Oktober 2007)

orc rogue

-.- lol nur weil ich die gewalltverherrlichenden varianten angekreuzt hab DDD


----------



## schuten (2. Oktober 2007)

läuft..... human mage 
mein erster char......
(obwohl ich eig. lieber UD mage gespielt hätte...kannte aber schon so viele allys)


----------



## Dogar (2. Oktober 2007)

@ Efgenia : will nicht wissen wie lange und Tief du graben musstest um den wiederzufinden ^^

Gnomenkrieger ... Nah drann an dem was ich binn *G*


----------



## Tirkari (2. Oktober 2007)

Wann immer das ging, hab ich  "Irgendwas in die Luft sprengen" genommen, angeklickt, daß andere mir egal seien (ach ja, und das Kind hab ich auch gegessen), und raus kam:

ein ZwergenPRIESTER, weil mir ja das Wohlergehen der anderen so wichtig sei ???


----------



## Hernwhaga (2. Oktober 2007)

zwerg jäger -.- was ne beleidigung


----------



## Novaron (2. Oktober 2007)

Das ist ja mal lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich wär eiin Mensch Krieger,dabei hatte ich noch nie einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DAS STIMMET GAR ENT^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Oktober 2007)

Mensch Paladin.. warum.. warumm?!


----------



## Tardok (2. Oktober 2007)

Omg menschen pala...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
son scheiss..


----------



## Purga (2. Oktober 2007)

hmmm Troll Hunter ... warum wusste ich das?^^


----------



## Tschazera (2. Oktober 2007)

Purga schrieb:


> hmmm Troll Hunter ... warum wusste ich das?^^


weil du einer bist xD?
bei mir kam richtige klasse raus, nur die falsche rasse^^.
Mensch Krieger kam raus^^


----------



## McCain (2. Oktober 2007)

tjaaaa gleich beim ertsem mal undead krieger
ich wusste schon immer ich bin ein verdorbenes subjekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebraxus (2. Oktober 2007)

Nachtelfen Druide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn schon nachtelf, dann wenigstens schurke....obwohl......neee horde gefällt mir mehr ^^


----------



## Diamond1611 (2. Oktober 2007)

mensch krieger, bin zwar nahtelf aber immerhin nachtelf krieger, aslo passts ja fast perfekt ^^


----------



## Korgor (2. Oktober 2007)

Nen Baum Schmuser Oo.
(Nachtelf Druide)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fledermaus (2. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir kam Menschen-Paladin raus.
Genau so einen spiele ich auch!

MFG


----------



## Elrohir91 (2. Oktober 2007)

Undead Mage^^

Hab halt in die Luft sprengen und Kind fressen angeklickt...weil ich die Antwortet so witzig fand.


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (2. Oktober 2007)

Vom Tauren-Schamanen/UD Hexer zum Menschen Pala..... WAS FÜR EIN ABSTIEG!


----------



## Lenija (2. Oktober 2007)

ALso ingame bin ich ja Untoter Hexer - aber nach dem Teil bin ich Nachtelfen Druide.... warum macht mir das jetzt angst? ^^


----------



## Méla23 (2. Oktober 2007)

Ein echter trollschamane maaaan
naja eig spiele ich blutelfenmage, habe aber auch bei den fragen die ich nicht verstand das coolste angekreutzt^^


----------



## Allianzler (2. Oktober 2007)

OMG ein Orc Warlock das ist ja ziemlich doof als Allianz-Spieler....


----------



## Rhavn (2. Oktober 2007)

Dreck... Ich dachte, ich hätte alles richtig angekreuzt, um als Zwerg ausm Test zu gehen... aber nein... Tse.

Doofer Test.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke, dass dieser Test sehr ungenau ist. Wenn man schon eine Weile WoW spielt, dann weiß man, was für eine Klasse bei einer bestimmten Antwort kommt. Man müsste diese Fragen stark ans RL anpassen. Das heißt, weg mit den "Kinder verspeisen" und dem Müll.
Blizzard sollte sowas mal anbieten und einen Psychologen damit beauftragen, einen extrem genauen und Wahrheitsbesagenden Test zu entwickeln.

Bei mir kam mal der UD-Warri raus, dann Human-Warri, dann Gnom-Rogue...WTF Horde FTW!!!

Edit haut mir ins Gehirn mit folgenden Satz: "Trotzdem nettes Feature. Ungenau aber nett.^^"


----------



## Wankor (2. Oktober 2007)

lol...
nachtelf krieger

ich spiel doch draenei hunter bzw. taure druide


----------



## VuLIoM (2. Oktober 2007)

hab überall das erste angekreuzt... was ist gekommen GENAU MEINS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kausrufe (2. Oktober 2007)

Mensch Schurke.
Ich spiel ein Menschkrieger und ein Taurendruide.


----------



## Nonameno (2. Oktober 2007)

UD mage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab nur nen menschen genommen weil meine freunde allis sind sonst wär ich ud geworden und mage is richtig


----------



## Amoniusi (2. Oktober 2007)

OMG 
Gnom.Schurke (Ich habn Blutelfen Mage ^^(GEGENSÄTZE!)


----------



## Mace (2. Oktober 2007)

Mh Gnom Warlock...
Das mit dem warlock is schon richtig denn mein main is warlock^^aber ich spiele einen menschen und keinen gnom ahhhh...


obwohl...gnome sind eigentlich ganz cool :-)


----------



## Blacklemon (2. Oktober 2007)

Bin Gnom Magier aber sollte laut Test Untoter Schurke sein xDDD


----------



## Darkoli (2. Oktober 2007)

mensch paladin????????? wtf?????


dabei bin ich doch n undead hexer o_O


----------



## Baumschmuser (2. Oktober 2007)

Zwergschurke... ich hasse Zwerge...


----------



## Baumschmuser (2. Oktober 2007)

Zwergschurke... ich hasse Zwerge...
//edit sry 4 2mal klick ^^


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. Oktober 2007)

Gnome Warlock

Für einen Gnomen wäre ich im RL etwas zu groß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seju (3. Oktober 2007)

Human Paladin
das kratz am ego o.O
NEIN!!! *heul*
ich bin kein pala -.-


----------



## Öbelix1 (3. Oktober 2007)

Zwerk schurke.....Ich bin Nachtelf schurke und mensch mage...!


----------



## Kenerul (3. Oktober 2007)

Gnom Rogue.

Ingame spiel ich auch einen Rogue, aber nen grünen Ork   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (3. Oktober 2007)

Human Paladin

genau das was ich spiele und genau das, was ich bereue -.- (pala sind scheiße! aber schon angefangen) xD


----------



## Veit Rausch (3. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aka Wurstfred




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yanu23 (3. Oktober 2007)

Was für eine Beleidigung! Zwerg Paladin, dabei spiele ich einen Menschen Hexenmeister! Dunkel und Böse, das Gegenteil eines Palas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eed (3. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir kam ein Gnom Warlock raus. Was für ein Zufall. Habe mir vor kurzem einen erstellt und spiele diesen im Moment.... macht mir im zur Zeit am meisten Spass der Hexer.


----------



## Dragorius (3. Oktober 2007)

tja laut dem test bin ich ein 

zwergen-jäger

was gut hinhaut da ich nen elfenjäger und nen zwergenschurken spiele ^^

mfg drago


----------



## Niah (3. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir kamm Zwerg Krieger raus !
Naja nicht Ganz soooooo Falsch habe Menschen Krieger!


----------



## ManuRoxx (3. Oktober 2007)

Zwegen Hunter oO


----------



## Xerus (3. Oktober 2007)

Troll Jäger :>


----------



## Tyan (3. Oktober 2007)

Night Elf Druid

hardcore....... der einzige Char den ich NIE erstellt habe (Also Druide), ich erstelle generell keine Allies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawk0 (3. Oktober 2007)

Menschen Pala... naja dann wird das eben mein nächster Twink^^


----------



## Ninjafutzi (3. Oktober 2007)

Tauren Druid
Passt von der beschreibung her fast ideal auf mich...erstaunlich xD

So far... mfg


----------



## Magnolobo (3. Oktober 2007)

Wahrheitsgetreu beantwortet und heraus kam ein Gnome schurke, den ich auch als Main spiele.

BTW, Gabs das nicht auch mal auf Deutsch???
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand den Link zukommen lassen würde.


----------



## JoFlVo (3. Oktober 2007)

beim 1. mal Nachtelf-Druide(den 1. char den ich spiele)
beim 2. mal Troll Mage, hatte ich mal als Twink, jetzt hab ich gnomenmage.


----------



## Malondil (3. Oktober 2007)

gnom mage naja^^
in wirklichkeit zock ich nen bluti pala und nen troll mage^^


----------



## Shortz (3. Oktober 2007)

Oh Gott: Mensch Krieger. Ich bin: Nachtelf Jäger und Draenei Pala


----------



## Kashi1988 (3. Oktober 2007)

öhm ... ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## canny (3. Oktober 2007)

lol

If you were to get into a fight, you would most likely...

1. Pull your coat over your head and run away.

welche klasse is das wohl??^^

pala ftw^^


----------



## Naff2 (3. Oktober 2007)

eher mal Schurke oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin Nachelf Krieger beim 2ten mal Nachtelf Druide

Naja ich hasse Allys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreawork (3. Oktober 2007)

mensch  mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totelius (3. Oktober 2007)

Troll Prister^^


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Oktober 2007)

Rofl.

Mensch Paladin...das DIng mavht mir Angst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killabee0512 (3. Oktober 2007)

loool habe alles warheitsgetreu beantwortet^^

nachtelt/priester xD wie geil^^


----------



## GunSchot (3. Oktober 2007)

*Mensch* Paladin aber das kann nicht sein, er hat mir zwar spass gemacht aber das auch nur bis level 25.

Ich glaube einen Troll Schurken kann ich diesem Gerät wohl nicht entlocken.


----------



## Reese (3. Oktober 2007)

Zwergenkrieger    uff


----------



## Marghier (3. Oktober 2007)

untoter priester.... naja.. immerhin.. relativ dicht an meinem main (untoter magier)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladöschen (3. Oktober 2007)

bei mir kam Weiblicher Menschen Paladin raus, hm das kenn ich irgendwoher, hey ich Spiel ja so einen ><


Human Paladin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Humans tend to be the ones in the middle. Not as sexy as the Night Elves; not as stumpy as the dwarves or gnomes. As a human, you pretty much go with the flow of things.

As a paladin, you like to see that everyone is safe - including yourself. Still an important part of any group, if you get overshadowed, you can always refuse to give them your blessing.


----------



## Königmarcus (3. Oktober 2007)

also bei mir passte es haargenau xD bei mir wars nämlich n menschen schurke *gg* (hab ja auch ein auf 62) XD


----------



## Thraslon (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub es nich Zwerg Paladin was erlauben die sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (3. Oktober 2007)

Troll Hunter
naja... auf jeden Fall Horde, noch ein bisschen Magier und ein Stück Blutelf dazu dann wäre das schon besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samuth (3. Oktober 2007)

GNOM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  obwohl ich nen orc schurken zock -.-


----------



## Xylezz (3. Oktober 2007)

ud rogue :>> ingame bin ich aber troll rogue :<^^

gibs ne möglichkeit rasse zu wechseln? xD


----------



## Anoth (3. Oktober 2007)

undead mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich spiele undead warlock, wenn ich destro geskillt bin fast das selbe ^^ - das quiz stimmt^^


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (3. Oktober 2007)

Yeah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dwarf Priest... nur bin ich shadow priest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piloria (3. Oktober 2007)

rofl mensch paladin....so en seich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lungentorpedo (3. Oktober 2007)

Mensch Warlock

dabei hatte ich früher troll hunter gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doner (3. Oktober 2007)

Tauren Druide *char ansieht* Passt ja sogar^^


----------



## cell81469 (4. Oktober 2007)

hab wahrheits gemäß beantwortet

ergebnis gnomen magier
perfekt^^ spiel ich eh schon


----------



## Mächti (4. Oktober 2007)

mm Mensch Hexer, ich brauch mal grüne Farbe.


----------



## alexander912 (4. Oktober 2007)

Kacke
Dwarf Rogue
Ich hab sogar so einen als PVP Twink und ich hasse diese Kombination 
Keine meiner Mainchars passt auch nur im entferntesten ausser vllt mein Tauren Druide Feral
Also irgendwas läuft dabei falsch ^^


----------



## Kaliyug (4. Oktober 2007)

Nachtelf Priester-igitt^^


----------



## MethMan (4. Oktober 2007)

Nachtekf Druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OMG  ich bin Draenei sahamane ich muss schleunigst nen neun char leveln sonst passt das nich zu meinem charackterxD(scherz)


----------



## Organasilver (4. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir hats fast hingehauen....Zwerg Kriger kam raus, Zwergen Priester bin ich...immerhin die Rasse hat gestimmt^^


----------



## Cyral (4. Oktober 2007)

wahrheitsgemäß geantwortet = Untoter Hexer 

100 % Übereinstimmung - wie im realen Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koljaz (4. Oktober 2007)

Manman...

Mensch Krieger....

Man...das mit der Klasse hat ja wunderbar hingehaun. Aber Mensch...*fluch* ...Ich bin stolzer Hordler...(Troll)


----------



## Turgot (4. Oktober 2007)

Oo Männlicher Gnom mage... will nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudl (Suppennudl) (4. Oktober 2007)

...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber eigneltich hab ich mir das schon gedacht das ich am besten zu Gnom pass nur ich hab da eher an einen mage gedacht und net Rogue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bei der Frage war der schurke klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> If you were to get into a fight, you would most likely...
> -
> -
> Throw something into the eyes of your opponent.
> -



Blenden FTW xD

ach ja bin zur zeit N811 Druidin und Mensch Magierin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (wobei mir die Druidin zur zeit um eingies mehr spaß macht)


----------



## Zelt (4. Oktober 2007)

Menschen Hexer... passt ganz gut ich hab davon die untote Version.

An sich hätt ich ja nix gegen nen Menschen einzuwenden... einziges Problem...
Wie soll ich dann diese sch*** GNOME TÖTEN? ^^


----------



## Szadek (4. Oktober 2007)

Naja ich sollte demnach einen UD Warlock spielen... 
Kommt ja schon fast an nen Mage ren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Princ (4. Oktober 2007)

mensch Krieger
beim 2ten versuch kam 
Nachtelf krieger


----------



## Castaneda (4. Oktober 2007)

Also Priester stimmt ja aber Human??? -> NEIN


----------



## Thrawns (4. Oktober 2007)

Undead Rouge. Dabei ist's ein UD Warlock. Naja, wie auch immer. Netter Test  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahamut88 (4. Oktober 2007)

gnomkrieger was ne schande


----------



## Xerodod (4. Oktober 2007)

Mensch Mage O_o

Ich spiel aber nen Undead Wl


*in die ecke stell*


----------



## Cremsche (4. Oktober 2007)

lol
ich habe: Orc Rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rk-x (4. Oktober 2007)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vom Nachtelfentank zum Orc Hexer ist es ja nicht weit :-D Überlege ja eh zur Horde überzulaufen ^^


----------



## Nagostyrian (4. Oktober 2007)

zwerch paladin :/


----------



## Sun-G (4. Oktober 2007)

3x nachtelfen schurke 3X
Dabei bin ich Tauren Shami


----------



## Klunker (4. Oktober 2007)

Nachtelf Priester.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  irgentwie ist da was falsch

Ich bin auch Taure Schami und Mensch Magier aber bitte doch kein Nachtelf und auch kein Priester, nicht das ich was gegen priester habe, sie sind halt ein wichtiger bestandteil des games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber NEIN DANKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (4. Oktober 2007)

Wie gemein, Zwergen Hunter >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin Nachtelfin Hunter!


----------



## Blood11 (4. Oktober 2007)

Nahtelf Schurke ftw

Tja da sprechen 3 dinge Dagegen 

Hasse nahkampf
Heile Lieber
FOr The HORDE !!!! 

Blutelf Priester


----------



## bjoerng (4. Oktober 2007)

Orc Rogue

m-orc.jpgrogue.jpg

Orcs are among the scarier of races in Warcraft. They're badass and violent, and you can spot 'em from a mile off from their greenish skin. As an orc, you probably get into lots of trouble - but sort it out with lots of pummeling.

As a rogue, you're always looking out for number one. You aren't afraid to do whatever it takes to win - and if things take a turn for the worse, you can always vanish into the night... Just don't run out of flash powder.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (4. Oktober 2007)

Human Priest, obwohl ich Zwerg Krieger spiele!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (4. Oktober 2007)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Überlege ja eh zur Horde überzulaufen ^^



Ja! Komm zur dunklen Seite der Macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ystad (4. Oktober 2007)

Hmm bei mir kam Orc Schamane raus, obwohl ich eigentlich Orc Jäger bin!^^ Aber naja, mitm Schamanen bin ich auch zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowhunter (4. Oktober 2007)

Gnom Krieger also bitte Gnome sind ja net diiiieeee schlimmsten aber Krieger -.- hab nen angezockt hab ihn auf 9 nett mehr angerührt

das 2te war troll shamane  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab weder troll noch schamane 

das 3te mal war :  Menschen Priest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab zwar genau so ein aber ich bin zum dmg machen dar *amausrasten* 

MfG


----------



## BlutundEisen (5. Oktober 2007)

Zwergen Schurke...
Naja, nah dran, bin Gnom Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kramak (5. Oktober 2007)

Menschen-Krieger <- stimmt zu 50% bin Ork Krieger


----------



## Toyuki (5. Oktober 2007)

orc jäger ...
orc ok spiel zwar ally aber die besten hordies sind orcs =) 
aber jäger bäääähhh kann ich garnet ab


----------



## Daroon13 (5. Oktober 2007)

Auf jeden fall keine Gnome die kann man leicht übersehen und daruftreten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Egal.... mach dir nen Gnomkrieger die sind cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyralein (5. Oktober 2007)

Gnom Mage und das stimmt auch mal xD
Ich liebe meinen Gnom !!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eriewyr (5. Oktober 2007)

Troll Hunter,

passt irgendwie mein Main ist Elfen-Jäger.


----------



## Ergra (6. Oktober 2007)

Gnom Schurke
war fast dran, bin Mensch Schurke


----------



## Dunham (7. Oktober 2007)

toxtronic schrieb:


> lol Mensch Pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




omg das ist ja ma arm. Dass palas kein dmg machen ist ein witz... vergelterpalas sind ÜÜÜBBEEELLL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich selber spiele keinen pala aber ich weiß wie sie sind... wer die witze ernst nimmt, sollte echt ma pala selber zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (7. Oktober 2007)

BlutundEisen schrieb:


> Zwergen Schurke...
> Naja, nah dran, bin Gnom Schurke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 beide klein
 und gemein^^


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2007)

zwergen schurke omg

schurke wunderbar aber zwerg?bäh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueDr4g0n (7. Oktober 2007)

mensch magier
hey das passt fast bin draenei mage xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0Dl!k€ (7. Oktober 2007)

gnomen krieger... ääähm hä?^^
hab alles wahrheitsgetreu beantwortet, dabei zock ich doch nen human mage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkCreed (7. Oktober 2007)

gnom magier, das schmerzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wieso kein Blutelf / Pala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suepermann (7. Oktober 2007)

Mensch Schurke ... Ausgerechnet Schurke, die einzige Klasse in WoW die ich noch nie ausprobiert hab ^^


----------



## Shamis (7. Oktober 2007)

1 gnom mage dabei zock ich troll/taure
2 ma Mensch Druide????!?!?!??! bissle dumm oda? O.o


----------



## Jack Sparrow (7. Oktober 2007)

Dwarf Rogue 



Although they aren't the best-looking of the alliance races, dwarves are the most hardy and stout. A reliable dwarf is a good friend to have.

As a rogue, you're always looking out for number one. You aren't afraid to do whatever it takes to win - and if things take a turn for the worse, you can always vanish into the night... Just don't run out of flash powder.

Genau die Klasse die ich in echt Spiele^^

Hey Jokkerino nix gegen Zwerge ^^


----------



## XonY (7. Oktober 2007)

troll schami hmm ..........


----------



## hordecore (7. Oktober 2007)

hm nur allis rausgekommen obwohl ich horde viel geiler find..
Dwarf Paladin xD
okay ich geh und erstell mir nen neuen char..



xD 
ich spiel zwar horde aber zwergen sind doch wohl die coolste rasse auf alli seite^^


----------



## Merlord (8. Oktober 2007)

Nachtelfen Druide... ?!  IGITT! ein baumschmuser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


OMG Ich bin doch Tauren Schamy


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (8. Oktober 2007)

Wahrheitsgemäß bzw. "das was am ehesten passt" kommt Gnom Schurke raus. Schurke würd ich mich sogar evtl. drauf einlassen. Immerhin war mein allererster WoW Char auf einem Privatserver damals einer... Aber Gnom!? Nöööö. Ich will Chars die "was hermachen" und da spielt die Körpergröße halt auch eine Rolle ;-)

Hab dann solang probiert bis Mensch Pala gekommen is und immerhin, die Klassenbeschreibung trifft schon auf mich zu:

As a paladin, you like to see that everyone is safe - including yourself. Still an important part of any group, if you get overshadowed, you can always refuse to give them your blessing.


----------



## Novaron (8. Oktober 2007)

loooool
zuerst menschen warri
jetzt Nachtelfen dudu?!LOL?!
noch nie gezockt xD


----------



## Davidor (8. Oktober 2007)

als erstes human pala (mein main char),beim 2. ma N811 Krieger , genau das was ich immer wollte aber ich zu faul war^^


----------



## Undeadlord2 (8. Oktober 2007)

^^ wie geil mensch warlock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine erster char bei wow was will ich mehr


----------



## Jueliee (8. Oktober 2007)

Ja orc schurke^^ bin zwar rogue aba horde sind alle häßlich^^ und menschen sind sexy im dirndl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (8. Oktober 2007)

bei fast jedem passt ja min. 50%...dann ist die seite wohl nicht sooo schlecht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucoire (8. Oktober 2007)

Human Priest... Mainchar-Ingame wie auch im Quiz... vielleicht sollten wir drüber nachdenken, ob wir uns verändert haben, nachdem wir WoW gespielt haben und spielen


----------



## chopi (8. Oktober 2007)

also ingame bin ich bin ich--tauren druid--
(das abr nur wegen hordefreunden)
wenns die nicht gegeben hätte wär ich n811 druid / gnom mage

und test ergab gnom mage...
also ein bischen recht hatter xD

edit sagt: ich spiel doch garnicht mehr^^ aber ich WAR tauren druid


----------



## REdnaxx (8. Oktober 2007)

ich hab nen Nachtelf Druide rausbekommen dabei erfreue ich mich meines Troll schamanen Daseiens^^ naja eins ham sie ja gemeinsam sie können keine Fehrnkampfwaffe tragen^^


----------



## Lilo07 (8. Oktober 2007)

Seren schrieb:


> Ork Hunter...
> 
> Dabei spiel ich gar kein WoW
> 
> ...



rofl, zu geil

Bei mir kam Nightelf Hunter raus... genau wie ingame....
magic?!

lilo

edit: jeah  100 beitrag, das muss gefeiert werden.
       *An jeden Poster in diesem thread einen Keks geb*


----------



## Korbî (8. Oktober 2007)

Undead Priest
 Verdammte %"§$&§$ ich wusste dass ich mit meinem dicken fetten Dwarf-Hunter was falsch gemacht hab  
und jetz weis ich auch wieso ich Undead Priests so cool finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja jetz hab ich ne neue aufgabe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meinen undead priest hochleveln   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muhaha


----------



## Tänker1 (8. Oktober 2007)

ORC SCHURKE


Joa ich hab ja schon ein Troll schurke als Twink...der macht mir auch viel Spass....also  90% Richtig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ribcage (8. Oktober 2007)

wasn das, Menschen Schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele aber nen Blutelf Schurken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korbî (8. Oktober 2007)

Jea beim 2. mal nochma Undead Priest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich glaub landsam es is meine bestimmung nen undead priest zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hiermit gebe ich bekannt meinen zwerg aufzugeben und 
_
*FOR THE HORD *
_
mehr sag ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4d3 (8. Oktober 2007)

orc krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dabei bin ich doch ein zwerg krieger naja is ja fast das gleiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danny (8. Oktober 2007)

Hmm.. ein Nachtelf-Jäger.. bin doch aber ein Nachtelf-Krieger.. tzz..
naja, ich werd' mal einen Jäger ausprobieren, aber ob mir das gefällt..


----------



## Riota (8. Oktober 2007)

Undead Warri  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Exactly  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dintraos (8. Oktober 2007)

Nachtelf Priester   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nik_1337 (8. Oktober 2007)

Taure Shaman ..... Und spiel sogar einen ;o 

7 3 |-|   |    | \ / |  |3  4 |\| 3 $ $ ( Teh Imbaness ...)


----------



## Crushcael (8. Oktober 2007)

Human Priest???
Ich bin und bleibe WARLOCK!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja aber mit dem human nicht so falsch getippt das mit dem priest liegt warscheinlich an meinem eingerostetem englisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aionarap (8. Oktober 2007)

Human Warlock?
Das tut fast weh^^
Wäre ein orc Warlock dabei rausgekommen: 1A
Aber so? naja ich weiß ja net xD


----------



## Lucyana (10. Oktober 2007)

omg ... Zwerg Paladin

Never .. nicht mal wenn ich fürs zocken geld bekommen würde!!
Nen Paladin is ja schon ne Strafe aber dann noch als Zwerg ... ähm ... ja ich sag dazu lieber nix^^


----------



## Aîm (10. Oktober 2007)

mensch pala xD
das was ich nie sein wollte


----------



## Totelius (10. Oktober 2007)

..ich bin nicht dick.. zwerg krieger,aber was habt ihr alle gegen palas? die sind nach rogues die beste klasse


----------



## Lucyana (10. Oktober 2007)

alles eine Ansicht des Betrachters^^


----------



## Totelius (10. Oktober 2007)

^^


----------



## Lucyana (10. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir aus "dummheit" nen 19er Paladin pvpchar gemacht und damit voll ins Fettnäpfchen gegriffen. Danach nen 19er schurken und seit dem hab ich ich eine Abneigung von Paladinen bzw. ich mag sie als eigene Klasse einfach nicht.


----------



## Thignus (10. Oktober 2007)

Undead Warlock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siilverberg (10. Oktober 2007)

Human Paladin
genau diese klasse spiele ich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunkelwolf (10. Oktober 2007)

hehe, gnomen schurke.
lustig, ich hab heute einen angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dabei bin ich eigentlich lieber hunter.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravinator (10. Oktober 2007)

gaaaannnzzz einfach 
Human Fire Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
FTW !!!!!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felinae (10. Oktober 2007)

Tauren Druide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tauren ftw ;D


----------



## Jor.Go (10. Oktober 2007)

GANZ EHRLICH???

GNOM
MAGIER ^^

BSP MARCELS AGGRO GNOM XD ODER MEIN KNUFFIGER ^^


----------



## Gixxle (13. Oktober 2007)

Beim ersten mal Zwerg jäger. beim zweiten mal Zwergin priester...und beim 3. mal n zwerg Krieger...


----------



## Faldurin (13. Oktober 2007)

Juhu bei mri kam Zwerg schurke rausbin in wow ja auchn zwerg schurke.^^


----------



## Shadowpiem (13. Oktober 2007)

Gnom Schurke

genau Meine Klasse und Rasse!!!!!!


----------



## waterproof (13. Oktober 2007)

Na super Human Warrior -.- *kotz* 
obwohl so fasch war das gar nicht spiele warri aber als Ork *muhahahaha* xD

waterproof


----------



## nobodz (13. Oktober 2007)

Zwerg Priester XD


----------



## Teufelskiler (13. Oktober 2007)

Mensch Warlock >.>   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
verdammt >.<


----------



## Fabiostos (13. Oktober 2007)

Gnom Warlock?

Naja, Gnom ok.

Aber Warlock??

Entweder kenn ich mich nicht gut genug oder ich sollt nen Englischkurs besuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadaim (13. Oktober 2007)

Verdammt: Menschen-Schurke, dabei spiel ich doch nen Zwergen! <aufdenBodenstampf>
Ich finde, dass sie das Trinkverhalten der Spieler einbeziehen sollten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wackarus (13. Oktober 2007)

nun Mensch Magier das passt ja!


----------



## Tabuno (13. Oktober 2007)

Mensch Priest, bin zwar untoter priest aber fast^^


----------



## Flapp (13. Oktober 2007)

Human Mage^^


----------



## Bauernruler (11. November 2007)

bin gnom hexenmeister
raus kam untot priester



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qkaffhng (11. November 2007)

Mensch priest, ich spiele gern priests aber doch keinen mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (11. November 2007)

Joa... Mensch-Krieger. Bin Zwerg Krieger...würd nie n Menschen spielen^^


----------



## Lucyana (11. November 2007)

Undead mage ... igitt horde -.-


----------



## TheKortek (11. November 2007)

ich sach nur lol ^^
gleich beim ersten mal orc schamane rausgekommen was ich auch spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batista1992 (11. November 2007)

Wie heißt nochma die deutsche Seite davon ?


----------



## the1freak (11. November 2007)

Gnom - ohne klasse Oo


----------



## Quixzilver (11. November 2007)

Troll Rogue oO


----------



## Tidoc (11. November 2007)

FERT schrieb:


> orc rogue
> 
> -.- lol nur weil ich die gewalltverherrlichenden varianten angekreuzt hab DDD




yo ist bei mir auch rausgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tury (11. November 2007)

Troll Jäger 
obwohl ich Blutelf MAgier spiel xD


----------



## BloodyEyes (11. November 2007)

Zwerger Krieger? wtf ...


----------



## mojo112 (11. November 2007)

hm nachtelfe dudu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dabei spiel ich doch warlock human


----------



## genitur (11. November 2007)

zwerg priester ... das is echt bitter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sko1970 (11. November 2007)

hexer mensch
ich will aber kein ally sein


----------



## Abychef (11. November 2007)

Orc warrior =)
am geilsten fand ich 
Some kid comes to your door, trying to sell cookies. You are most likely to:
	Buy a few boxes to use in your schemes.
	Fly into a rage at being disturbed, slam the door, then trash something.
	Eat them. (The kid)


----------



## derpainkiller (11. November 2007)

Zwerg Krieger weil die geil aussehen steht da x)


----------



## Ragnarocs (11. November 2007)

Zuerst n Menschenpala *sich heulend in ne Ecke verkriech* 
und dann n Menschepriester *wieder in die Ecke renn...*

Dabei ess ich die doch so gern...

<- Orc-Schamane


----------



## Shaure (11. November 2007)

toll....nachtelf..und auch noch priester...dabei bin ich doch ein ganz einfacher menschlicher anbstblasen-wegteleportierer^^


----------



## zamrok (11. November 2007)

zwergenpriester....also priester ok aber zwerg? da stimmt wat nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valladion (11. November 2007)

Bei mir kam Untoterkrieger raus , ich spiele nen orc krieger also is des ding garned schlecht ^^


----------



## Trixer (11. November 2007)

Troll Hunter...
mein erster char war...ein Troll Hunter^^
denke Hunter kam deswegen weil ich bei der Haustier Frage angeklickt hab, dass ich Tiere mag und ein liebes süßes Tier haben will *g*

btw cooler Test 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jakord (11. November 2007)

Zwergenpala!? .__. Super. Ich deinstalier WoW und zocke Mensch ärger dich nicht. SO! ... xD


----------



## Bene90 (11. November 2007)

Undead Warlock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bin aber orc schami, knapp daneben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (11. November 2007)

untoter hexenmeister ??? da stimmt etwas nicht...da muss ich nochmal genauer über meine antworten nachdenken...


----------



## Valladion (11. November 2007)

interessant was hier bei manchen rausommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vide (11. November 2007)

Mhh Mensch Mage ,
na ja mehr als Nerf muss man dazu nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (11. November 2007)

gnome mage... perfekt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Away (11. November 2007)

Bei mir kam genau das raus, was ich auch als einzigen Char spiele und liebe:

nen Tauren-Druide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakarr901 (11. November 2007)

nachtelf warrior  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dabei zock ich doch nen Zwerg Rog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. November 2007)

glücklicher^^

edit: war an away^^


----------



## Hausa (11. November 2007)

gnom warlock : / fast spieln belf :x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. November 2007)

bei mir kam ein >>>>Gnom-Magier<<<< raus, obwohl ich angekreuzt habe das kind zu essen...


----------



## Next Exitus (11. November 2007)

troll priester

obwohl ich draenei schami spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burningflame (11. November 2007)

gnom mage naja bin human mage soweit is das ja nit entfernt xD


----------



## Leshantra (11. November 2007)

Egal, wie oft ich den Test wahrheitsgemäß beantworte (kenne den schon lange) und wie sehr sich ein paar antworten verändern:
HUMAN PRIEST

Dabei bin ich Hordler aus Leidenschaft...


----------



## Rabenu (11. November 2007)

Toll Verarschen kann ich mich selber, ein Gnom/Schurke das ist unter meiner Würde.

Ich weiss nicht wer auf so eine Idee gekommen ist das ist so was von blöde, da bin ich lieber ein Blutelfen Pala oder Ork Krieger.


----------



## nubbeldupp (11. November 2007)

naja ich sollte mesch schurke sein...  zum glück kein hordler


----------



## Tianare (11. November 2007)

Es ist genau meine Bevorzugte Rasse und Klasse raus gekommen: Nachtelf Druide^^


----------



## Finel (11. November 2007)

Mensch Priest... und dabei spiel ich Main Undead Hexer xD


----------



## Jaq (11. November 2007)

N dicker Kuh-Jäger (Tauen) ^^
Wenigstens kein Ally... Ingame aber n Holy/Diszi Priester


----------



## Rontis (11. November 2007)

Ork Jäger ... Hauptsache Horde!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und nach 2.3 kann man als Jäger gut leben^^


----------



## Ilidianor (11. November 2007)

Jaa geht doch erst Mensch Krieger,
dann Nachtelfen Krieger,
dann Gnomen Krieger 
und dann endlich ZWERG HUNTER.....
Puh der Abend ist gerettet^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg  

Das ist das wahre xD

Dwarf Hunter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Although they aren't the best-looking of the alliance races,
dwarves are the most hardy and stout.
A reliable dwarf is a good friend to have.

As a hunter, you prefer to be on the sidelines. 
You would rather see all angles of a situation - 
probably to find the best position to shoot from. 
You like animals, but mostly because they (might) do your bidding.


----------



## Tanknix (11. November 2007)

orc warlock -.- naja, warlock is gut aber doch kein grüner xD naja, zumindest richtige fraktion =)


----------



## Sandaria (11. November 2007)

hihi

Weiblicher Nachtelf Krieger

bin aber gnom Mage aber ich habe vorkurzem einen angfangen einen  krieger nachtelf weiblich =P


----------



## Korat88 (11. November 2007)

Gnom Schurke, daweil bin ich ein Blutelf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *heul*


----------



## Stone2k (11. November 2007)

mensch priester -.-


----------



## Kajinda_Gôrak (11. November 2007)

Undead Warrior...naja hab auf nen Orc Warri gehofft aber naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (11. November 2007)

3x mensch schurke
2x gnom schurke


was anderes bekomme ich einfach nicht raus -_-


----------



## Littleheroe (11. November 2007)

hm... untot schurke. habe einen. aber nur auf 19^^


----------



## Shadowdagger (11. November 2007)

lol.... Zwerg...Priester...

ich pack mich weg...  -.-"
ich bin doch undead Schurk o.o


----------



## Funnykov (11. November 2007)

erst wars Mensch-Schurke... weiterversucht um meine rasse+klasse zu bekommen: Nachtelf-Druide... komm nochmal paar fragen anders (bin doch kein baumkuschler): Nachtelf-Schurke xD
"gogo das schaffst du": Troll schurke! schon etwas näher fehlt jetzt nur noch die klasse...
ein paar fragen nicht ganz so "dunkel" beantwortet: TROLL JÄGER! (kenne keinen jäger mit ner riesen axt die rumwirbelt und der in eine wut ausbricht und die tür zuknallt)


----------



## Ashura1987 (11. November 2007)

omfg...troll jäger....


----------



## castaman (11. November 2007)

Aua Troll-Krieger xD

Wenigstens was auf Hordenseite^^ Ingame trotz allem Tauren-Schamy und Troll-Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hrhr wenigstens kein Palaaaaaaaaa^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (11. November 2007)

Gnome Rogue

Dabei bin ich ein Undead Mage -_-


----------



## Gifan (11. November 2007)

perfekt human mage genau meine klasse ^^


----------



## Paranoxx (12. November 2007)

Geil...

Laut Website vorgeschlagen: Human Rogue
Ich bin ingame: Human Rogue


*wegschmeiß* nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (12. November 2007)

Ork Hexenmeister

Allerdings würde ich wenn schon hexenmeister eine Untote nehmen. Mein Main ist ein Trollschurke, passt also wenigstens die Fraktion bei dem Test 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salafur (12. November 2007)

orc schurke....spiele nen ud schurke...immerhin horde (horde rulez!!!!) und schurke^^


----------



## Heinzitaur (12. November 2007)

Als Ergebnis genau das , was ich NIE spielen würde...ich bin verwirrt...Menschenpriester...*schäm*

EDIT: Egal was ich mach immer Allianz (Mensch)...entweder Priester oder Hexer -.-


----------



## Rudi TD (12. November 2007)

Zwergen Pala   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Jetzt ist meine Laune erst recht im Keller.


----------



## chiefmaster1 (12. November 2007)

^^ scheiße mich hats auch erwischt
Ach so ein Pala ey *g*


----------



## DonCorny (12. November 2007)

Ork Hexenmeister  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das wird meinen Troll Shamy aber garnich freun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maverick9999 (12. November 2007)

Gnom Schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiromar (12. November 2007)

ud mage... knapp daneben x)  bin ud warlock


----------



## Xandrell (12. November 2007)

BÄM!

Richtige Rasse, richtige Charklasse..

UD-Rogue


----------



## thegodfather124 (12. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha ich sach nur Human Paladin
naja Paladin geht ja noch aber warum Human ?! 
Warum nicht Dwarf?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sigismund (12. November 2007)

Zwergen Priest... hab aber Kinderessen angeklickt... irgendwas passt da nicht zusammen -.-


----------



## Adi Dassler (12. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

bei mir kam Troll/Jäger raus und finde das es voll und ganz stimmt, bin nämlich einer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlagetot (12. November 2007)

Menschenpala -.-
Ok ich hab nen Heiler (Priest), von daher ok, aber kein Pala *grrrrr*
Und ja ich trag Platte (Krieger), auch ne übereisnrtimung, aber kein Pala *grrr*


----------



## Corefanatic (12. November 2007)

Gnome Rogue -.-

und was hab ich - human mage & priest...irgendwas passt da net so ganz zusamm


----------



## Lyriann (12. November 2007)

Menschenmagierin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  igitt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mage passt ja aaaaaber Ich bin UNTOT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich glaub das ding ist kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JPJ (12. November 2007)

Top die Watte Quilt

Undead Warrior

stimmt sogar^^

beim 2.mal kam ein Undead Schurke raus, is mein main Twink  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ash (12. November 2007)

Nachtelf Druidin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zwar nicht mein Main aber trotzdem auf 70 ^^


----------



## Wagdy (12. November 2007)

Untoter Krieger...Muarharhar

So long
Wagdy


----------



## Blechdosenritter (12. November 2007)

1. troll hunter
2. troll MAge ( Ich wusste es ... ich muss meiner Bestimmung Folgen)
toll und ich spiel ne blutelfe.... und das nur wewgen der blöden rassensachen(  kann man die nit auf troll übertragen? )
btw wenn man die frage mit dem Pet ändert springt das von Jäger auf priester bei mir


----------



## Febella (12. November 2007)

menschen - priester...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allianz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schrÄcklichst....


----------



## Malchezzar (12. November 2007)

human warri -.- kann des sein dass da nur alli rassen sin`?
hab nen ud mage und ne bloodelf paladina
aber kein einzigen human >.<


----------



## Grotznikk (12. November 2007)

Geile Idee das Ganze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir kam Orc Warrior raus xD


----------



## Kaizu (12. November 2007)

zwerg hunter mach ich jetzt mein twink zum main?!


----------



## melanne (12. November 2007)

Mensch Pala nicht verwunderlich, da ich nen zwerg pala zocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmirgel (12. November 2007)

Menschen Schurke .... ausser das es ein Mensch und kein Gnom ist kann ich damit leben ^^


----------



## Mascant (12. November 2007)

1. Super Idee, echt lustig^^
2. Ein Gnom Hexenmeister naja.. immerhin der Hexenmeister der stimmt:-P 
Aber es hätte ruhig Orc-Hexenmeister werden sollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deluxe-headshot (12. November 2007)

lol is ma geil....ich hatte ein Zwerg prister ! prister  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt aber rasse nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und alli! HORDE =)  ftw


----------



## buddabrot (12. November 2007)

beim ersten mal kam gnom hexer ( richtig^^) hab ich uch und dann mensch pala -.- zwerg wäre mir lieber gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Zwerg Palas sind einfach geil


----------



## Gamer - Lothar (12. November 2007)

lol, ich hab einen Mensch Warri raus ...
Beim 2ten versuch einen Orc Schamanen ...
Dabei bevorzuge ich Schurken und Jäger^^


----------



## Michelchen (12. November 2007)

omfg was will ich mit nem troll hunter?! bin menschmagier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efelion (12. November 2007)

undead mage^^ yeah (nach etwa 3 versuchen xD)


----------



## maltee (12. November 2007)

Zuerst Mensch Schurke, dann Mensch Schurke, dann nochmal Mensch Schurke, dann Troll Jäger und zum Schluss Gnom Krieger. Verdammt ich bin nen Tauren Druide-.-


----------



## Goranos (12. November 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HUMAN PALADIN
-.-


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (12. November 2007)

Da hab ich aber die beschissenste Mischung überhaupt erwischt...

Zwerg Paladin...

Lächerliche Rasse + lächerliche Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodtiger (12. November 2007)

*heul*

Troll Hunter

Hunter ok aber Troll ,......*heul*


----------



## Sintina-Kil'jeaden (12. November 2007)

Hab ncoh nicht so die besten Englischkenntnisse (bin erst 12 >.< und hatte erst 2 Jahre Englisch)
Gibts das auch in Deutsch?^^


----------



## Nerio (12. November 2007)

bei mir kam Untoter Schurke raus xD

Genau denn hab ich genommen als ich zum ersten mal WoW gezockt hab es ist mein Main cool^^


----------



## TheLivingDead (12. November 2007)

hehe Untoten Warlock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferago (12. November 2007)

Taurenjäger O.o

Nur weil ich "taller than avarage" bin? Jetzt wo ich es mir recht überlege bin ich das dann doch lieber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnamys (12. November 2007)

Tja eine meiner Sympathieträgerchars:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tauren Druide

Tauren, the not-very-gentle giants of the Horde, stand out above the rest. Pastoral at heart, they may feel the need to defend their fields - or their honour, if someone were to insult their fuzzy, glossy coat.

As a druid, you tend to be relaxed and accepting - though if there is something you don't want to do, then you won't do it - simple as that. You're an easygoing and versatile person.


----------



## OpusDei paRa (12. November 2007)

naja.... zwergen pala, bin zwergen krieger also net so verkehrt!


----------



## DarkSaph (12. November 2007)

*Dwarf Warrior

*Mir ist mein Schami aber lieber!


----------



## Godo (12. November 2007)

gnomkrieger   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   tauren-schamane wäre die richtige antwort gewesen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eb88 (12. November 2007)

mensch pala... genau mein char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. naja um genau zu sein mein 2ter 70er^^
der andere isn 70er ShadowPriest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadddow (12. November 2007)

Big
Bad 
Undead 
Rogue 
LOLZ ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und beim zweiten ma

Big (shout)
Bad(shout)
Orc Hunter(wisper)
lallalalal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (12. November 2007)

Bei mir kamm Nachtelf Krieger heraus.

Die Rasse ist falsch, aber wenigstens passt die Klasse.

Spiele Zwerg Krieger.

Mein Main, seit der ersten Stunde als ich Wow begann.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Frek01 (12. November 2007)

Menschen Priester^^


----------



## Derotrox (13. November 2007)

hah yea! Orc-Krieger! 

In der tat liebe ich meinen Krieger aber keine Orcs... pfui ihr dreckigen grünen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne ich steh lieber Tauren... Größer... Muskulöser... Brutaler... anstürmen macht einfach mehr fun wenn du "OMFG" anstatt  "OHA" bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N4thanael (13. November 2007)

Night elf Druide...kommt mir bekannt vor, liegt vllt an meinem Main  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (13. November 2007)

omg .. 

Undead Priest .. welche Skillung ^^

egal.. bin Alli (leider) ... also wt...


----------



## Daimien (13. November 2007)

löl na wie passend......... ich bin ein Untoten Kriger im Siel und scheinbar auch im echten Leben......... wenn das meine mama hört die Stribt vor Freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcapouny (13. November 2007)

bei mir ist zwar en hexer gekommen aber leider ein gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






HORDE4TW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (13. November 2007)

GEIL GEIL GEIL, ein Untoten Priester ^^, ich mag Priester, (können so schön Böse sein), aber Hexer is meine Lieblingsklasse!!!



Ach ja "FOR THE ALLIANZ" ^^ (Obwohl ich ein kleiner Hordlerfan bin)


----------



## Akuji (13. November 2007)

Mensch Pala?! -.-

Wenigstens die Fraktion passt!^^

Nachtelf Schurke wär richtig gewesen


----------



## Rhondara (13. November 2007)

Orc Warlock - einfach immer fleißig auf "Blow something up" und "Set something on fire" geklickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chevapcici (13. November 2007)

Aber schrieb:


> Untoter Schurke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



.......Orc Schurke,obwohl Schurke mit zu den klassen gehört, die mich eigentlich net interessieren.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (13. November 2007)

Orc Shaman

Ha mein 2ter Mainchar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snissel (13. November 2007)

Untoter schurke naja passt nicht zu meinem char aba anscheinend zu mir.
ojaa ich bin soo böse...

Gruß


----------



## BigKahoona (13. November 2007)

What a cheesy Test!!!!!

Gnome Rogue!!!! 

I Dont Like Gnomes!!!

I  Dont Like Rogues either!!!

Well ... if the test says so, I probably have to delete my Tauren Warrior and start a new carreer!


----------



## cell81469 (13. November 2007)

ich beginne mir echt sogrgen zu machen ich habs nu seit meinem letzen post fast jede woche gemacht und immer gnom mage^^


----------



## Thesahne (13. November 2007)

TAUREN KRIEGER?!!?!
1. ich bin ally 
2. ich bin gnom
3.ich bin mage 
OMG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iNaD (10. Dezember 2007)

LOL Mensch Magier
Und Gnom Krieger
Und Zwergen Priester
und dann noch Nachtelf Krieger.
Nie Horde oO
1. Ich spiel Horde
2. Tauren
3. Schami (ok Mage find ich auch nicht schlecht..)
Nicht so toll^^


----------



## Minimilch (10. Dezember 2007)

Gnom Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal Gnom geht meiner Meinung nach garnicht (sry an alle Gnome ^^)

Und zweitens Krieger ist die einzigste Klasse von denen ich keinen Twink hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mtombe (10. Dezember 2007)

hmmm.... irgendwie kommt bei mir immer Mensch Magier raus.... 

Mal gut das ich mit nem Menschen Magier angefangen haben ^^


----------



## Thuzad (10. Dezember 2007)

Mensch-Krieger

Alleine das Mensch gefällt mir nicht. Krieger ist ne geile Klasse... Anstrengend aber geil.


Humans tend to be the ones in the middle. Not as sexy as the Night Elves; not as stumpy as the dwarves or gnomes. As a human, you pretty much go with the flow of things.

As a warrior, you like to take charge of things. You feel that you're an important part of what's happening - and if things turn sour, you like to have a very large weapon on hand that you can use to negotiate.


----------



## Hepitos (10. Dezember 2007)

Mensch Krieger


..und genau das spiel ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisblut83 (10. Dezember 2007)

Dwarf Hunter



Although they aren't the best-looking of the alliance races, dwarves are the most hardy and stout. A reliable dwarf is a good friend to have.

As a hunter, you prefer to be on the sidelines. You would rather see all angles of a situation - probably to find the best position to shoot from. You like animals, but mostly because they (might) do your bidding.


ALTE SCHEIßE.....ZWERG....

Son Sitzriesen würde ich NIEMALS anrühren......

Undead Rouges over all

Rouges like it from behind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti9er (10. Dezember 2007)

Human Paladin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lol genau mein Main Twink :-D ...


----------



## Thyphon (10. Dezember 2007)

orcschurke..-.-
zuminderst schurke..
aber hässlicher gehts ja net.. >.<


----------



## ThomasG (10. Dezember 2007)

Mensch Priester

Stimmt sogar oO


----------



## Shadowfly (10. Dezember 2007)

Undead Mage.

Mhh beinah richtig nun ja wenn ich so weiter mache is meine Mage bald Untot ;-)


----------



## Muuhhu (10. Dezember 2007)

Gnomen Schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## torpedo979 (10. Dezember 2007)

undead priest?????

/moo!
(naja- wenigstens die fraktion stimmt...)


----------



## Newmerlin (10. Dezember 2007)

Some kid comes to your door, trying to sell cookies. You are most likely to: 
 Buy a few boxes to use in your schemes. 
 Fly into a rage at being disturbed, slam the door, then trash something. 
 Eat them. (*The kid*). 


da mußte ich erstmal lachen, paar min später nicht mehr lustig


----------



## FermiParadoxon (10. Dezember 2007)

Undead Warlock

Bin ich nicht, wär ich aber gern. Oo



> Get more sleep.


Guter Rat. xD


----------



## Morphinus (10. Dezember 2007)

Aber schrieb:


> Untoter Schurke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ebenfalls *g*


----------



## Cloud the Nightmare (10. Dezember 2007)

human krieger ...^^ krieger passt hab ja einen^^


----------



## Amathaon (10. Dezember 2007)

undead warlock wie im spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## indi92 (10. Dezember 2007)

HAHA Undead Warrior..
In echt bin cih aber Troll Warri.. aber eig war Undead Warri das was alle zu mir gesagt habn
als ich angefangen habe xD


----------



## ReWahn (10. Dezember 2007)

Undead warri kam raus... kann ich als orc warri ganz gut mit leben^^


----------



## serith (10. Dezember 2007)

pffff, menschen warri ... auf sowas hätte ich ja nun mal garkein bock O_o dabei spiel ich doch nen Orc Schamanen ^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir kam Gnomen Mage raus obwohl ich Untot-Priest bin (nun ja SP)

Rofl schmeiß die Katz an die Wand!

HF & GL


so long...


     Schadoweye


----------



## Szunzu (10. Dezember 2007)

Gnom Schurke,..bis auf die Rasse passt es ja ^^


----------



## Atemion (10. Dezember 2007)

orc rouge ^^ 

dabei bin ich doch human warri ^^


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (10. Dezember 2007)

Undead Mage....

Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich wahrheitsgemäss immer "blow things up" gewählt hab...


----------



## CaptainZer0 (10. Dezember 2007)

Mensch Magier...
Eingentlich vorausehbar:  BLOW .... SOMETHING .... UP !!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xardac (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab es 16x versucht, immer nur Mensch oder Gnom!
was hab ich falsch gemacht? ...Ich bin doch Nachtelf!...


----------



## Gias (10. Dezember 2007)

Gnom Schurke

Schurke stimmt schonmal und hab zwar keinen gnom aber Engi war ich^^


----------



## Metalizer (10. Dezember 2007)

Zwergenkrieger :-)


----------



## Schamll (10. Dezember 2007)

gnom warlock ^^ ich will aber kein gnom sein ^^


----------



## Itarus (10. Dezember 2007)

Das is deprimierend..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!
Ich soll ein Nachtelf sein??? Die knall ich doch nach Blutelfen am liebsten um....
Naja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abychef (10. Dezember 2007)

Zwerg Kriger =) 
stimmt zu 50%
war sogar mal einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (10. Dezember 2007)

lol Night Elf Warrior ~.~

spiele doch ein Mensch Mage naja was solls^^


----------



## Capuchino -Dark Phoenix- (10. Dezember 2007)

Menschen Schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schurke passt ja, aber dann doch lieber nen Hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (10. Dezember 2007)

lol Night Elf Druid < < mag net mehr^^


----------



## r41ken (10. Dezember 2007)

ohman orc rogue :/ naja egal


----------



## JP_1018 (10. Dezember 2007)

Zwergen..... Krieger...

Au!


----------



## Hotayal (10. Dezember 2007)

gibt es das auch auf deutsch??

Mein englisch ist misserabel^^


----------



## 481Nummer1 (10. Dezember 2007)

Troll Warrior  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin aber doch ein gnom wl   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zrene (10. Dezember 2007)

gnom-krieger, passt fast perfekt, wenn ich jetzt noch ein mensch wär...


----------



## The Holy Paladin (10. Dezember 2007)

Mensch Pala was will man mehr als Paladin ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Nivâ (10. Dezember 2007)

yeah zwergen prister 
und ratet mal was ich spiele genau en zwerg prister^^


----------



## chimaria (10. Dezember 2007)

erst undead mage...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann mensch hexenmeister (speiel ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Mokken (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hehe beim ersten mal wars bei mir nen Ud Krieger....(spiele momentan nen Tauren Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Naja beim zweiten mal wars ein Ud Warlock, stimmt auch fast mein main is nämlich nen Ud Magier^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Dezember 2007)

troll priest

immerhin horde, trolle find ich eigtl auch ziemlich geil und priest geht so


----------



## BobaFett (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau das kam heraus: Gnomen Schurke    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das was auch mein Main ist


----------



## Rambox (10. Dezember 2007)

Jor das was ich bin, war und sein werde

Dwarf Warrior

mfg
Rambox


----------



## Thesahne (10. Dezember 2007)

Mensch krieger O.o
das passt was nich,mein main is Gnom Magier...


----------



## Cielette (10. Dezember 2007)

Nachtelfen Druide 

genau das ist mein allererster Char  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (10. Dezember 2007)

LOL Human Krieger.
Aber bin dochn Taure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber cooler Test


----------



## TuPaC_X (10. Dezember 2007)

Paladin wie ich^^


----------



## Cones (10. Dezember 2007)

hmmm gnome rouge

ich bin HEILER- DRUIDE man und was noch schlimmer ist ....

ich TÖTE allys und BIN keiner

(gnom heißt bestimmt Tauren und rouge bestimmt druide *in sich hineinred*)


----------



## Exodos (10. Dezember 2007)

Cones schrieb:


> (gnom heißt bestimmt Tauren und rouge bestimmt druide *in sich hineinred*)



ROFL

Jaaa dann heißt sicher Mensch Taure genau. Metzelt die Allys nieder.


----------



## Nensy (10. Dezember 2007)

Human Warlock


----------



## ginbo (10. Dezember 2007)

ud rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 knapp bin nightelf rogue xD


----------



## Cones (10. Dezember 2007)

mir ist es bei dem quiz so vorgekommen alsob es nur ally antworten gäbe^^


----------



## krutoi (10. Dezember 2007)

erster versuch zwerg rouge
zweiter versuch troll mage
und beim dritten versuch endlich troll rouge, den ich spiele ^^


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (10. Dezember 2007)

UD priest
priest:sauba, hab 2 (einma holy einma shadow) ingame
UD: rofl, das is die klasse die ich am wenigsten ausstehen kann..^^ (bin alli aus überzeugung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und weil ich da net mit ud spielen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

bei klasse kann sowas ja noch helfen,
aba bei rasse sollte man einfach nachm aussehen gehen..^^
mfg Logi


----------



## GK15 (10. Dezember 2007)

Human Warlock...

Naja, zumindest die Rüstungsklasse stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealLichKing (10. Dezember 2007)

Orc Shamy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juudra (10. Dezember 2007)

Mensch Magier na ihhhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die Klasse würd ich nie spielen da schämt sich ja meine Nachtelf Jägerin.^^


----------



## Stoffl (10. Dezember 2007)

Zwerg. Paladin. Geht.


----------



## schmiedemeister (10. Dezember 2007)

cooler geht es nichtmehr gen au was ich spiele ork hunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Geile seite


----------



## StyxZ (10. Dezember 2007)

Human Priest   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oirelav (10. Dezember 2007)

O.o bei mir kam Gnom Hexenmeister raus das kratzt natürlich sehr am Ego wenn ich denke das ich nen Nachtelf Schurken Mensch Schurken und Blutelf Hunter spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildekin (10. Dezember 2007)

wie kacke is das denn...sry

aber egal was ich anklicke es kommt immer  zwerg pala
das kann och nicht sein oder?

komisch


mfg wildekin


----------



## ShaddowwAuf Veklor (10. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin,
Nachtelf Schurke....was bin ich wohl in wow??
..Nachtelf Schurke...
was für ine zufall.....

Mfg
Shadooww


----------



## Rudi TD (10. Dezember 2007)

Beim 1ten mal Zwerg Pala, beim 2ten mal Mensch Pala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Schnief* Das ding muss kaputt sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lungodan (10. Dezember 2007)

Omg, egal wie ichs drehe und wende, bei mir kommt immer Human Priest -.-
Dabei bin ich doch Tauren Druide :/


----------



## naked92 (10. Dezember 2007)

Gnom Rogue, ftw !


Ich spiel UD Hexer aber wayne ;(


----------



## Chrissian (10. Dezember 2007)

Die Seite ist totaler Müll,bei mir kam voll der Mist raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arithos (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich komm nicht vom Human runter. Habe jetzt alle Klassen durch (die man als Human haben kann).

Naja... dann steh ich wohl zu dem was ich bin - die meisten meiner Chars sind auch Human =)


----------



## Ronas (10. Dezember 2007)

Troll Rogue...

Nicht ganz das was ich wollte aber wenn ich mir eure ergebnisse so anhöre kann ich da ja echt zufrieden sein xDDD


----------



## Mearana (11. Dezember 2007)

Untoter Hexer...passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belandra (11. Dezember 2007)

Mensch. Paladin. -.- Könnt nich weiter ab vom Schuss sein, das Ding. Und spielen würd ich weder die Rasse noch die Klasse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*klemmt sich ihre Gnomenkriegerin unter den Arm und geht zocken*


----------



## faxen (11. Dezember 2007)

lol spiele NE hunter 

und was kam raus?:: troll hunter

fast


----------



## Darknêss11 (11. Dezember 2007)

nachtelf krieger lol! bin aber nen human rogue lol! passt hinten und vorne nich xD


----------



## Trendy0Eistee (11. Dezember 2007)

Zwerg Pala rofl niemals..oO

passt auch nicht zu Tauren-Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (11. Dezember 2007)

Darknêss1 schrieb:


> nachtelf krieger lol! bin aber nen human rogue lol! passt hinten und vorne nich xD



Soll wohl auch eher eine "Ich bin unentschlossen und brauche entscheidungshilfe" Seite sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMosha (11. Dezember 2007)

troll HUnter und troll krieger


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (11. Dezember 2007)

Zwerg krieger, ich hab doch schon nen Gnom und den find ich super xD, hätte nich die fragen wos trinken als antwort gab mit trinken beantworten solln xD


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (11. Dezember 2007)

hab einfach mal zufällig draufgedrückt jetz bin ich ein Gnom Schurke, wie süß xD


----------



## Bananabill (11. Dezember 2007)

Untoten dudu weißte ne spass hatte untoten hexer


----------



## MADoxxsieben (11. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir kam trolljäger raus. Naja Falsche fraktion aber sonst passt´s ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (11. Dezember 2007)

wasn crap...tauren hunter... WTF, jetz bissel mehr Blow something up :/

so, untoter mage.. Geht doch >-<


----------



## Undeathjenna (11. Dezember 2007)

rofl.
Night Elf Druid
Is ja wirklich mein Main.
Hab also die perfekte Klasse für mich erwischt damals ^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. Dezember 2007)

Xathras schrieb:


> frei nach allimania
> hier eine kleine entscheidungshilfe auf englisch
> 
> 
> ...




juhu orc hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ^^

besser als gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will aber lieber orc shami sein ... doofes quiz ^^


----------



## se_BASTET (11. Dezember 2007)

hmpf so ein test hatte ich schon immer mal gesucht, aber NACHTELFEN KRIEGER ????
weil nachtelfen die sexiesten geschöpfe sind in wow (achso?) naja wenigstens gibts jetzt noch schönere blutelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (11. Dezember 2007)

Wow nen Gnomen Schurke.
Wer hätts gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakon79 (11. Dezember 2007)

Menschen Paladin meine Hassklasse schlechthin (ist mein Bankchar *g)! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shanlaya (11. Dezember 2007)

Nachtelf Druide kam bei mir heraus.... ^^
aber ich bleib bei der Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aelthas (11. Dezember 2007)

Mhh Zwergen Krieger... nicht gerade meine bevorzugte Klasse aber ganz Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aelthas/Frank (Tankadin aus Überzeugung)


----------



## Urielventris (11. Dezember 2007)

Mensch Krieger... 

Naja immerhin der krieger stimmt ^


----------



## dejaspeed (11. Dezember 2007)

Gnom Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (11. Dezember 2007)

lol bei mir kam genau das raus was ich grade zocke, nämlich mensch pala 

XD


----------



## Mamasus (11. Dezember 2007)

ARGH... Ein Untoter Mage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dabei bin ich ein Ork Krieger und halte meinen kopf hin...
Und das macht irgendwie fun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




DAS TEIL LÜGT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Corrvyn (11. Dezember 2007)

Mensch - Paladin

Naja, hab zumindest einen passenden Twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## betasux (11. Dezember 2007)

Undead WL und spiele Gnom WL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norna (11. Dezember 2007)

Ork Schamane ...
Falsche Fraktion
Falsche Klasse ... jey O.o


----------



## Niggey (11. Dezember 2007)

n811 dudu ^^ zoggt mein freund hihi und ich zogg den auch gelegentlich mal xD


----------



## klane_mieze (11. Dezember 2007)

Gnom Schurke^^
Obwohl ich nen 70er heildudu hab mit dem ich glücklich bin und nen 64er gnom mage :/
Nagut jetzt habe ich nen Vorschlag fürn nächsten 70er^^
Nur immer dieses Namenfinden... :/
Jmd Vorschläge??^^
lg Mieze


----------



## Stehler 91 (11. Dezember 2007)

Ud Warlock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dabei zock ich doch nen Ud Rogue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iampro (11. Dezember 2007)

Jawoll Orc Schami, wollt ich mir sowieso einen Basteln xD


----------



## Imbachar (11. Dezember 2007)

Orc Warlock dann Orc Hunter ....Horde ja aber orc??


----------



## Devilyn (11. Dezember 2007)

Gnomen Mage oO

irgend wie macht mich das traurig und veranlasst mich über mein leben nach zu denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bason (11. Dezember 2007)

lol ich seleber spiele nen nachtelf druiden und was kam raus NACHTELF DRUIDE ^^ juhu


----------



## Fiannqe (11. Dezember 2007)

Mensch - Pala

Ok, ich hab nen Pala, aber der ist erst 60 1/2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minosha (11. Dezember 2007)

Als ob mein Tag nicht beschissen genug is. 
Mensch (Ach gott) Pala (Ach du Piiiiiiieeeeppp piiiiiieeepp ...e)


----------



## Heinzitaur (11. Dezember 2007)

Heinzitaur schrieb:


> Als Ergebnis genau das , was ich NIE spielen würde...ich bin verwirrt...Menschenpriester...*schäm*
> 
> EDIT: Egal was ich mach immer Allianz (Mensch)...entweder Priester oder Hexer -.-




Echt seltsam ich versuche irgendwie immer was andres zu wählen, aber laut dem Ding sollte ich wohl tatsächlich nen Menschen Priest oder Warlock zocken...es kommt echt NUR das raus xD


----------



## Myanda (11. Dezember 2007)

Leigh schrieb:


> Nachtelfen Druide... ?!
> OMG Ich bin doch Gnomen Hexenmeister!



omfg ich auch....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChildOfNigth (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann machen was ich will es kommt immer Human Rogue oder Orc Hunter raus....
(Hunter ist ok aber ich bin und bleibe Ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Chakkakhan01 (11. Dezember 2007)

Human Warrior kam raus, bin Troll Rouge^^


----------



## Flatrian (11. Dezember 2007)

Orc Schamane... Bin zwar Untoter Hexer, aber damit bin ich zufrieden ^^


----------



## Ilunadin (11. Dezember 2007)

Hab das teil nu 3mal gemacht grundsätzlich ein Orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2xKrieger1xSchurke...jajaja gefällt mir^^


----------



## Bloodex (11. Dezember 2007)

Pala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *heul*


----------



## TrueTraffic (11. Dezember 2007)

Also mein Resultat war der Orc Warri und glücklicherweise spiele ich diese Klasse auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (11. Dezember 2007)

minosha schrieb:


> Als ob mein Tag nicht beschissen genug is.
> Mensch (Ach gott) Pala (Ach du Piiiiiiieeeeppp piiiiiieeepp ...e)



wenn du nichts zu sagen hast lass es das jeder so über palas herzieht nervt mich echt naja kann man leider net ändern


----------



## heavy-metal (11. Dezember 2007)

orc warrior.....damit war ich mal n811 rogue :I


----------



## DenailX (11. Dezember 2007)

Hmm...mein Englisch ist nicht sehr gut..hehe. 

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Angrond (11. Dezember 2007)

omg nachtelf druide ... das is ja eckelhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (11. Dezember 2007)

Menschen-Mage...die Todfeind-Klasse des Hexers... ich bin deprimiert. Dieses Ergebnis als Warlock-Fanatiker... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber echt lustiger Test. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenailX (11. Dezember 2007)

Hmm da ja sowieso keiner liest was andere Schreiben und eifach nur schreiben was rausgekommen ist, ist es wohl sinnlos es zu schreiben aber ich will diesen test machen.

Kann mir bitte jemand das übersetzen?

Mein Englisch ist net SEHR gut.


----------



## Lord Freezy (11. Dezember 2007)

Human Pala,

wie ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und das obwohl ich's gern dunkel mag und heavy metal hör......

naja aber is schon nice

mfg Aldûin


----------



## Enkelz (11. Dezember 2007)

Zwerg Priester -.-

bin ich nichmal find Zwerge aber cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutschwert (11. Dezember 2007)

Mensch Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiele ich ja auch grad ^^


----------



## Zentru (11. Dezember 2007)

is ja ma fürn allerwertesten wie können die mir nen gnom krieger aufdrücken bin doch Tauren Druide und mach die gnome platt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyress (11. Dezember 2007)

Orc Warlock oO
Dabei gehören Orcs absolut nicht zu meinen Rassen und WL ist auch nicht wirklich meine Klasse...


----------



## pingu77 (11. Dezember 2007)

Mensch Mage

hab ich eh schon XD


----------



## Ramana (11. Dezember 2007)

wie bitte menschen pala???????????
Ich würde nie einen menschen spielen nie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pala zock ich ja selber....
Naja beim 2. mal dann zwerg bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drowne (11. Dezember 2007)

mh orc warri...

ich bin aber doch n edler Nachtelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




egal warri is warri , ob jetzt mit waschen oder ohne is doch egal ;D


----------



## Schurkissimo (11. Dezember 2007)

Also gut... krieg nie Nachtelf Schurke raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arulia (11. Dezember 2007)

zweg schurke

passt, spiele zwar keinen aber ich bin klein und gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haukii (11. Dezember 2007)

lol bei mir kam mensch mage raus^^ also mage passt ja aba ud is dann doch besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lmiyc (11. Dezember 2007)

Nachtelf hunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG LMIYC


----------



## voltagon (11. Dezember 2007)

Mensch Pala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (11. Dezember 2007)

menno gmon mage und ich bin horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sollte mir mal überlegen nen Gnom anzufangen^^


----------



## Geda (11. Dezember 2007)

Gnom Schurke O_o


----------



## Schmausil (11. Dezember 2007)

If you have, or were to have a pet, it would be... Petrock ROFL wie ich mich wegfeier^^
btw tauren dudu fast^^ hunter wärs ja


----------



## hameron (11. Dezember 2007)

geilo menschpaladin GENAU DAS BIN ICH IN WOW!!!


----------



## brumbaehr (15. Januar 2008)

hi @ all

habe das ja nun gelessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber weiter geholfen hat mir das nit, welches volk soll ich den nun nehmen, und für was entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

brumbaehr


----------



## geVayn (15. Januar 2008)

Untoter Hexenmeister. Dabei spiel ich einen Nachtelf-Irokesen, ähh - Krieger.


----------



## ThomasO (15. Januar 2008)

Human Mage

löl


----------



## zificult (15. Januar 2008)

Zwergen Priester xD
naja hauptsache alli ;-)


----------



## Leannan (15. Januar 2008)

Gnom-Schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja, Klasse stimmt ja, Schurke war von Anfang an mein Main. Aber Gnom?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dabei spiel ich doch, um meine dunkle Seite auszuleben, lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cassiopheia (15. Januar 2008)

Die optimale Klasse für  mich soll demnach ein Troll-Jäger sein... ja....ich hatte mal nen Troll-Jäger... aber der wurde sehr, sehr schnell gelöscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber einige Antwortmöglichkeiten bei dem Test sind ja auch sehr merkwürdig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber lustig isses auf jeden Fall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seedian (15. Januar 2008)

kk bin auch Gnom Schurke.
Klasse stimmt auch (is zwar net mein main) aber ab LichKing wird er es.
Aber Gnom naja ^^


----------



## Stone2k (15. Januar 2008)

Human Warlock...

Tauren Schamane hätte eher gepasst^^


----------



## d2po88in (15. Januar 2008)

hi leutz

jup gibt ne meng was ist mit tauren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skulldemon (15. Januar 2008)

Mensch Paladin...
Dazu sag ich mal nichts -.-^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (15. Januar 2008)

aaahhhhaaaaahhhh zwer warri ich bin verzweifelt ich bin doch ein orc warri aaahhhhh ich wusste das ich net grad gut in englisch bin aber sooooooo schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Einsam (15. Januar 2008)

Orc Warlock


Orcs are among the scarier of races in Warcraft. They're badass and violent, and you can spot 'em from a mile off from their greenish skin. As an orc, you probably get into lots of trouble - but sort it out with lots of pummeling.

You're a creepy, creepy warlock. You delight in the darker things in life - such as setting people on fire, and delight in the macabre. You'd probably fake your own death just to freak people out by getting up from the casket at your funeral.


----------



## Lehrwandler (15. Januar 2008)

Untoter-Hexenmeister.
Wenn ich am Samstag lieber spazieren gehen würde, reicht das aus, um mich in einen Nachtelf-Krieger zu verwandeln...


----------



## Fabchizzel (15. Januar 2008)

Troll Schamane...

fast richtig^^ Klasse stimmt, Fraktion auch, *puh


----------



## Slavery (15. Januar 2008)

oh yeah human priest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alaric91 (15. Januar 2008)

nachtelf druide ich hab i-was falsch gemacht -.-"


----------



## -Aurelien- (15. Januar 2008)

äähhmmm ish bin BE Pally

und laut test n nightelf hunter? ...

öhm nö
da stümmt wat nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schoeni (15. Januar 2008)

Human
Pala
naja ned so schlimm, hab ja immerhin nen zwerg pala aba is nur twink
main char human/mage


----------



## Grimmrog (15. Januar 2008)

Nein ich bin nen Menschenmagier -.-


----------



## fixfox10 (15. Januar 2008)

Ähm...

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Posts hier gelesen, aber geht einfach mal davon aus, daß die Profilerstellung eher auf einem Zufallsprinzip beruht.

Man kann schon seine Antworten so wählen, daß man auf einen bestimmten Charakter abzielt.
Er wird trotzdem nicht dabei rauskommen...

Meine Meinung


----------



## Pymonte (15. Januar 2008)

Gnome Warlock, obwohl ich Mensch Mage spiele... aber da ich Ingi bin wurd ich vermutlich Gnom^^ und da ich mehr auf Metal und Finsternis stehe Warlock, obwohl ich Hexxer als Klasse nich so toll find, wie den Mage^^ Aber n1 wars schon mal^^


----------



## brumbaehr (15. Januar 2008)

hi @ all

lol ick hab mal neen test account erstellt für 10 tage mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wat die sich denken, muß 801 MB laden und der läd ma nur mit 1.0 MB oh mann, könnten mal ah schnellen server hinknallen. 
ps ick geh ma mit mag menschen los, 
danke für die tips, bis zum richtigen asccount muß ick ma entscheiden

brumbaehr
man hört sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2008)

^^ der hammer 

gnom warlock spiele ich schon^^




will aber troll schurke-.-mache es so lange bis schurke kommt^^


----------



## Yan-kit So (15. Januar 2008)

Human mage, bin gnomenmage, fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## so3ren (15. Januar 2008)

Cool kam genau gnom wl raus genau meine Klasse=)=)


----------



## Zermeran (15. Januar 2008)

Troll Schurke...


Hehe, was habt ihr denn alle angegeben, damit ihr auf Menschen Palas kommt :-)


----------



## alkota (15. Januar 2008)

Passt Tauren Schamane ^^


----------



## Darkdamien (15. Januar 2008)

igitt human rogue -.-


----------



## Rinkon (15. Januar 2008)

Gnome Warlock

Rasse passt,Klasse weniger,bin Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## -dekagepe- (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zwerg-pala




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würde weder rasse noch klasse freiwillig spielen(da müßt mir schon echt arg gewalt angetan werden)

bin BE - mage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (15. Januar 2008)

ich glaub es nicht Mensch Krieger , genau die Klasse die ich schon spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (15. Januar 2008)

heul....troll schurke....is mir schlecht n affe


----------



## Edeka (15. Januar 2008)

Hmm 3 Versuche .... jeweils meine Stimmungen eingestellt^^ also mal wenn ich schlecht geschlafen habe usw usw....

Erster versuch : Mensch - rogue... ok sag ich mal nix zu (war sone normale Laune ;D)

Zweiter Versuch: Mensch - Priester  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  !!! Mensch mein erster Char!!!! JUHUUUUU ... (war gute Laune)

Dritter Versuch:  Undead - rogue   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ... mein jetziger Char^^ ... ich finde eigentlich das ich ganz gute Laune hatte als ich den ausgesucht hatte   (Einstellung nach Kriterien der richtig miesen Laune eingestellt ;D)


----------



## Hasal (15. Januar 2008)

Die einzige Klasse die ich noch schlechter Spiele als meinen Mainchar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir kam Mensch Priester. Priester war mir als ich meine Antworten gab fast klar.


----------



## Avalanche (15. Januar 2008)

toxtronic schrieb:


> lol Mensch Pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na, toller Kommentar... 

Bei mir kam exakt das raus, was ich wirklich spiele: Mensch-Hexenmeister. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struppistrap (15. Januar 2008)

undead priest^^

ganz nette idee


----------



## Somalia (15. Januar 2008)

ork schurke O_o


----------



## Evennia (15. Januar 2008)

Nachtelf Priester ;D genau wie mein Main ^^ richtige Charwahl würd ich sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CyberDeath (15. Januar 2008)

Undead Mage...
Ganz abgeneigt bin ich nicht, aber ich bleib bei meiner Nachtelf Priesterin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boomman (15. Januar 2008)

Rofl, <--Human Tank und raus kam die genau anddere Klasse, Human Rouge :-/


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (15. Januar 2008)

Zwerg Jäger,
sowas wird von mir angezündet, sowie alles andere auch^^(egal ob ally oder horde)


----------



## whitecoffee (15. Januar 2008)

Human Priest....
naja


----------



## RectorStench (15. Januar 2008)

Orc Hunter das passt. *Grunz*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quenzhal (15. Januar 2008)

Zwergen Krieger ??? ..... *heult* Ich bin Troll! .. Troll bin ich und zwar Priester *heult sich an der Schulter eines x-beliebigen Mitleidenden aus ...


----------



## Aplizzier (15. Januar 2008)

nachtelf hunter


----------



## Sebbooo (15. Januar 2008)

Gnom Schurke :> 








Ihhhhhhhhh ALLY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (15. Januar 2008)

Männlicher, baumkuschelnder Schurke...
Schurke würde ja noch gehen. Aber eine weiblicher Gnomenschurken mit pinken Zöpfen wäre besser^^

Naja, was solls... Ich spiel meine Gnomen Hexe weiter! 
Als nächstes kommt dann eine N811 Druidin, 
und dann der 19er - PvP Gnomen Schurken Twink^^ 
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Traklar (15. Januar 2008)

Orc Shaman denn zock ich eh schon^^


----------



## Calystro (15. Januar 2008)

lol die klasse stimmt nur die rasse net ...rasse mensch ....klasse schurke ......


----------



## Tschüpty (15. Januar 2008)

Mage stimmt schonmal aber Human....naja^^
Spiel zwar Troll aber would like to be UNDEAD.
Is einfach stylish !   :-)


----------



## DrPottson (15. Januar 2008)

Gnome Warlock, zufällig hab ich den auch als Main, is ja irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (15. Januar 2008)

Lol wie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das erste mal gemacht und gleich nen Human Pala ... genau das was ich spiele


----------



## Arnorns (15. Januar 2008)

zwergen hunter, hat ma einen hab aber auf lvl 13 aufgehört weil ich ihn langeweilig fand...


----------



## Lo1 (15. Januar 2008)

Lol wie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das erste mal gemacht und gleich nen Human Pala ... genau das was ich spiele


----------



## Earthhorn (15. Januar 2008)

na ja was soll ich sagen... tauren druide q.e.d.


----------



## Lo1 (15. Januar 2008)

Lol wie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das erste mal gemacht und gleich nen Human Pala ... genau das was ich spiele


----------



## Loboo (15. Januar 2008)

n811 dudu Oo bestimmt weil mir alles so gleichgültig is bis auf die natur /ironie 
trifft garnit zu.. 
wenn schon n811 dann hunter.. :/


----------



## Inaktiv (15. Januar 2008)

Zwerg Schurke......das nagt am ego.....:/
jetz fühl ich mich schlecht :/ danke ihr habt mir den tag verdorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (15. Januar 2008)

gnom rouge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tze...


----------



## Rothen Brandbart (15. Januar 2008)

Ein, ich traus mich kaum zu sagen, Zwergen Paladin.
Ich glaub ich hör auf mit spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spy123 (15. Januar 2008)

Menschen Schurki OO klasse stimmt...aber muss ich so en weichen Ally spielen? xD


----------



## VuLIoM (15. Januar 2008)

klasse passt nur rasse nicht -.- .... undead... klapper gerüst.... GNOM rocks


----------



## Unaton (15. Januar 2008)

War ich froh das ich nicht so nen kack Gnom bekommen haben!

Undead Rouge! Fast richtig. Trolle ftw!


----------



## TieViper (15. Januar 2008)

Zwergen Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nee nee da bleibe ich doch lieber bei meiner Blutelf Schattenpriesterin

obwohl mein allererster WoW Char war nen Zwergen Pala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quentis (15. Januar 2008)

Ich kann machen was ich will, ich werde immer zum ally.....

LIVE FOR THE HORDE

Ingame Blutelf-Jäger...


----------



## Reaper13 (15. Januar 2008)

Geil auf Anhieb geklappt UD Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2008)

jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! troll schurke ,echt groovie man-ey


----------



## Scarloc. (14. Februar 2008)

hihi
UD mage :>

passt perfekt


----------



## Sire Zorgan (14. Februar 2008)

Naja die Rasse Gnom stimmt ja..
ABER KRIEGER? HallO? ich bin hexer -.-


----------



## Jai (14. Februar 2008)

Lol, Zwergen Jäger xD naja zumindest der Jäger passt ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur der Zwerg... dabei hasse ich Zwerge-.-


----------



## Evril (14. Februar 2008)

ich bin ein undead rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
genau das was ich auch ingame zocke^^


----------



## F E A R (14. Februar 2008)

human warlock - die gleiche klasse die ich spiele^^


----------



## Hammaman70 (14. Februar 2008)

omfg nen orc krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin doch nen troll schami^^


----------



## Painrain (14. Februar 2008)

ich warn euch das ding hat recht

ich spiele zwerg pala
dranei hunter
wollte aber eigentlich immer zwerg jäger spielen
und die seite sagt ich würde des spielen


----------



## Stonewhip (14. Februar 2008)

Ergebniss: Mensch Paladin *heul*


----------



## TvP1981 (14. Februar 2008)

Haha, Gnom Krieger..


Gnome an die macht..


----------



## Zultharox (14. Februar 2008)

Orc Krieger, muhahaha^^

Schade das ich nie Bock habe einen anzufangen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (14. Februar 2008)

Nachtelf (stimmt) Hunter (eigentlich Rogue)
......
ich mag aba keine Hunter xD

Beschreibung :
Night Elves are the sexiest of the bunch. They're the hot flower children of Warcraft: at one with nature, and dancing all the while.

As a hunter, you prefer to be on the sidelines. You would rather see all angles of a situation - probably to find the best position to shoot from. You like animals, but mostly because they (might) do your bidding.


----------



## Murradin (14. Februar 2008)

lool des geht ja ma gar net^^

Nachtelf Druide^^

ne ich bleib bei mein Zwerg Pala und meinem Gnom Mage^^

Viel spass noch


----------



## Tatopeck (14. Februar 2008)

Ork Jäger ....
na ja stimmt ja fast , spiele nen zwerg jäger


----------



## Aratosao (14. Februar 2008)

Mensch Priester o.O Vllt hätt ich nicht so viel mit *Helfen* (Heilen xD) Ankreuzen sollen :S



MfG Ara


----------



## Agabesh (14. Februar 2008)

Yeah undead rouge^^passt zu mir iwie...ich bin böse xD


mfg der Aga


----------



## Thedra (14. Februar 2008)

UD Rogue



Hab aber 2 Schurken einer is n11^^ einer Ud^^


----------



## i2lurchi (14. Februar 2008)

oO Nachtelf Druide, passt irgendwie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ehrlich geantwortet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dusan (14. Februar 2008)

Nachtelf Druide, wenn ich ehrlich bin will ich auch lieber nen 60er Dudu als meinen 60er Hexer xD


----------



## Drolan (14. Februar 2008)

hmm Mensch Hexenmeister

spiel ich als dritten twink bin eigentlich gnom schurke. wo mir der hexenmeister echt am meisten sppaß macht^^


----------



## Seryma (14. Februar 2008)

undead mage... ich mag keine untoten.... HÄSSLICH^^


----------



## Tazizarth (14. Februar 2008)

Gnom krieger maaan!
Ich bin 1.88 gross und die wollen aus mir en gnom machen?!

xD


----------



## m0rg0th (14. Februar 2008)

Orc Warlock =D
Warlock find ich toll, aber ich würd jetzt eher nen Untoten spielen als nen Orc ^^


----------



## firose (14. Februar 2008)

orc schamane verdammt ich spiel allianz
ich hätt wohl nich kinder essen ankreuzen sollen^^


----------



## Zez (14. Februar 2008)

*shock*
Gnome Warrior
*shock*


----------



## Panasori (14. Februar 2008)

gnom schurke....isauch mein main xD


----------



## Madmido (14. Februar 2008)

mmmmhhh.... mensch pala




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 falsche fraktion


----------



## Heinzitaur (15. Februar 2008)

Heinzitaur schrieb:


> Als Ergebnis genau das , was ich NIE spielen würde...ich bin verwirrt...Menschenpriester...*schäm*
> 
> EDIT: Egal was ich mach immer Allianz (Mensch)...entweder Priester oder Hexer -.-




Also ich verstehs net...jetz zock ich halt echt Priester, weil mir die Klasse echt super liegt (insofern hatte der Test ja teilweise recht damals), nur jetz sagt mir das blöde Ding, ich soll nen Orc-Hexenmeister spielen...xD...immer kommt was anderes raus.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Troll Rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mag keine schurken^^


----------



## Dunathan (15. Februar 2008)

löl bin nen zwergenkrieger ^^ naja fasst richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (15. Februar 2008)

Untoter Priester...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja...als ich noch WoW spielte hab ich mir nen Dreanei-Schami gemacht, aber Untot-Priester hört sich ach nicht schlecht an!


----------



## Equality89 (15. Februar 2008)

ud rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (15. Februar 2008)

juhu! Tauren Dudu

würd ich sogar fast gegen meinen Orc - Krieger tauschen^^


----------



## Unique21k (15. Februar 2008)

wuchuuu human mage :>
perfekt ^^
bin zwar undead mage aber im rl ja human ;P


----------



## Fandor (15. Februar 2008)

Undead Warri, hab sogar einen Twink der das ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mensi (15. Februar 2008)

...omfg.... Gnome Warrior

bin zwar warri aber doch keen gnooom :-(


----------



## Deuratis (15. Februar 2008)

Zwergen Pala ^^


----------



## Noctem85 (15. Februar 2008)

fast richtig, hatte nachtelf schurke.
bin aber blutelf^^


----------



## cazimir (15. Februar 2008)

Troll Mage

Eigentlich bin ich Human Mage, naja ich hätte mir damals auch einen Troll gemacht, wär das Brachland nicht so ätzend.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Februar 2008)

omg -.- Gnome Mage 

iii so ein kleises ding was man zum frühstück kriegt oh man 

naja wenigstens kein hordi ^^


mfg


----------



## Katinka (15. Februar 2008)

Menschen Hexenmeister ^^

Naja, na dran. Klasse und Fraktion stimmt.
Nur das es eigentlich ein Gnome ist ^^


----------



## FettePizza (15. Februar 2008)

*Undead Mage*

Was spiele ich Undead Mage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (15. Februar 2008)

Ach du Schande....
Mein Ergebnis war Mensch Priester, und was ist mein Main?:

Blutelf Schurke.
Bleibt mir nur eines zu sagen...

Für die Horde!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. Februar 2008)

Nachtelfen-Priester -.-


----------



## theriggiboy (15. Februar 2008)

zufallsklciks und was kommt Human Rogue... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein char is schurke!^^
schicksal oder zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daniel002 (15. Februar 2008)

gnome Hexer xD


----------



## Mumamasta (15. Februar 2008)

Troll Schurke.. Zumindest die Klasse stimmt schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## el_loco (15. Februar 2008)

troll magier 
lol spiel doch aber gnom magier^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (15. Februar 2008)

Nochmal versucht, diesmal Orc-Jäger o.O

Das schlimmste was mir passieren konnte^^.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (15. Februar 2008)

lol nachtelf-druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
na ja fast


----------



## moorhuhnxx (15. Februar 2008)

ahhh schon wieder und ich nehme schon die fast(nicht zu viel sonst werde ich noch mensch pala) schwu***** antworten. ich will jetzt ein priester sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (15. Februar 2008)

Slaan schrieb:


> Zwergenjäger... -.-



me2 xD

Ich finde Zwerge net schlecht , aber Hunter sind mir zu langweilig (hab einen lvl 63)


----------



## StolenTheRogue (15. Februar 2008)

N811 Druide.....ich bin N811 schurke..


----------



## moorhuhnxx (15. Februar 2008)

mist jetzt hab ich es tatsächlich übertrieben(Mensch pala, s.o.)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^
na ja egal ich ahb jetzt was besseres zu tun.


----------



## Ceilyn (15. Februar 2008)

nachtelfin druidin ... löl


----------



## Quantin Talentino (15. Februar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> N811 Druide.....ich bin N811 schurke..




exakt das selbe bei mir ^^


----------



## kingkryzon (15. Februar 2008)

Slaan schrieb:


> Zwergenjäger... -.-


ich auch...dann noch weiblich..BÄH


----------



## ChaosGamer (15. Februar 2008)

ork warlok spile abba zwergen jäger


----------



## ShinFlames (15. Februar 2008)

Troll Hunter.. na wenigstens Horde^^


----------



## Dome-E (15. Februar 2008)

Mensch Warlock.... naja, ich spiel nen Blutelf Warlock, von dem her bin ich einigermaßen zufrieden ;-)


Aber Allianz.... bääh^^


----------



## Shênya (15. Februar 2008)

Nachtelfe Druidin ^^


----------



## vitamin (15. Februar 2008)

Troll Rogue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonecloud (15. Februar 2008)

Undead Mage sehr schön auch wenn ich grad nen UNdead shadow Priest spiele


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2008)

Ich hab einfach mal alles so wahr wie möglich beantwortet - Mensch Priester - Ich spiel Mensch/Hexer...naja, beide machen Schatten-DMG =)


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (15. Februar 2008)

Mensch Hexenmeister damn it

Dabei bin ich doch Troll Schurke 

Ich weis das das nur für allys ist aber am geilsten fin dich ihn Über mir Untoter Schurke wenn das rausgekommen ist geil naja er hats wahrscheinlich net begriffen und iwas hingeschrieben


----------



## Andî39 (15. Februar 2008)

Ich bin nach diesem Test ein Mensch Priester, das ist zwar meine Lieblingsklasse, aber WoW spiele ich nicht mehr ...


----------



## Kavu (15. Februar 2008)

yes ich bin ein heftiger orc warlock... die klasse stimmt nur leider bin ich mensch x_X aber naja ich wusste ja schon lange das ich die falsche fraktion vor 3 jahren gewählt habe^^


----------



## Talismaniac (15. Februar 2008)

Human Warrior w0000t genau richtig =D Is aber eh klar.. Wenn man die fragen wirklich richtig versthet und richtig beantwortet MUSS das rauskommen was ihr spielt, ist jah geschmacksabhängig und durch die fragen genau zuordbar.. und wenn net dann habt ihr wirklich was falsch gemacht..


----------



## Arilanda (15. Februar 2008)

Untoter Priester :/


----------



## Totelius (15. Februar 2008)

bäähhhhhh,nachtelf hunter,der abschaum der welt^^
Undead Rogue rockz


----------



## Serenas (15. Februar 2008)

Gnom Hexenmeister, die Klasse stimmt, die Rasse nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bevorzuge eher Orks.

Gruß Sere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BliBlaBlub (15. Februar 2008)

Nachtelf -- Druide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kp warum


----------



## Dulkarash (15. Februar 2008)

1x Orc Warlock 
    und
1x UD Warlock

passt doch gut =)


----------



## L-MWarFReak (15. Februar 2008)

Ich spiele nen Troll Hunter aber es kam Untoter hexer raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja habe einen als Twink xD


----------



## Aber Derbe (15. Februar 2008)

Gnom Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mag beides nich:<


----------



## BliBlaBlub (15. Februar 2008)

mhh beim 2 mal Tauren--Jäger   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Ich spiel doch Gnome und Zwerge und kein Tauren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragim (15. Februar 2008)

undead mage ~.~^^


----------



## Mikaster (15. Februar 2008)

Dragim schrieb:


> undead mage ~.~^^



me² davor warens 2 mal menschen magier 0o dabei bin ich n811 schurke!! (und female  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
der menschen mage ist nurn lausiger bg twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (15. Februar 2008)

Undead Rouge ftw


----------



## aLx1983 (21. Mai 2008)

ich denke am anfang ist ne classe womit man gut questen kann am leichtesten. also pala oder nen dudu vielleicht...man kann sich hochheilen und schwer zu spielen sind se auch net...


----------



## EnemyOfGod (21. Mai 2008)

Nachtelfen Warri. xDDD


----------



## Kraljin (21. Mai 2008)

Oh...Human warlock...dabei bin ich ein troll shaman....da muss ich irgendwas dran ändern....

Die Frage is nur, an meinem char oder im rl


----------



## Destilatus (21. Mai 2008)

Troll schurke <3


----------



## Two (21. Mai 2008)

uff Undead Warlock xD

-spiele tauren hunter, nachtelf kriegerin gnom magier und nachtelfen schurkin dass  passt nicht xD -


----------



## hiddi (21. Mai 2008)

Zwerg Krieger -.- 
ich hasse zwerge so dermaßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seacore (21. Mai 2008)

aLx1983 schrieb:


> ich denke am anfang ist ne classe womit man gut questen kann am leichtesten. also pala oder nen dudu vielleicht...man kann sich hochheilen und schwer zu spielen sind se auch net...


Du bist der Idiot, der nur was sinnloses reinschreibt...

Hab nen Tauren Warri und kam auf undead Warri^^


----------



## Ronas (21. Mai 2008)

nachtelf schurke Oo


----------



## kio82 (21. Mai 2008)

Oha, ich muss anscheinend meinen 63er Zwergen Pala ma wieder was spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthos (21. Mai 2008)

Gnom Schurke...


----------



## Cr3s (21. Mai 2008)

hö mensch priest - bin ud schurke oO


----------



## Sorrow89 (21. Mai 2008)

Undead Mage


hmm iwie .. joa passend spiel auch einen ud mage *g* wobei mir schurke ja lieber gewesen wäre x)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3nliver (21. Mai 2008)

Undead Rouge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin Undead Warrior 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucelia (21. Mai 2008)

Zwerg Jäger


WAS ZUR HÖLLE?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hehe


----------



## Dedak (21. Mai 2008)

Nachtelf Druide 

dabei spiele ich einen Blutelf Hexenmeister^^


----------



## Ardonas (21. Mai 2008)

Nachtelf Druide! Den spiele ich gerade als Twink.


----------



## HostileRecords (21. Mai 2008)

orc rogue.. sowas hässliches :<


----------



## Alaniel (21. Mai 2008)

Bei mir wars
Night Elf Rogue

btw mein aller erster char und 60er vor bc xD


----------



## Hexorio (21. Mai 2008)

nachtelf - druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin aber Mensch Hexer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kintaro221 (21. Mai 2008)

Untoter Hexenmeister hihi rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommson (21. Mai 2008)

Troll Schurke!? wasn da los? Des is kaputt!!!


----------



## catwoman25776 (21. Mai 2008)

Gnom Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....oh gott...bin nachtelf druide^^


----------



## Morcan (21. Mai 2008)

Mensch Hexenmeister...
Hexenmeister ist klar (I love them! ^^) aber Mensch? O.o


----------



## Anduris (21. Mai 2008)

Lol Nachtelfen Druide... bin Untoter Schurke - Anduris


----------



## Móloch (21. Mai 2008)

LOOOL nachtelf Priester genau wie mein main XD


----------



## Naturix (21. Mai 2008)

Undead Hexenmeister... irgendwie nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (21. Mai 2008)

mensch priest??? ihee mensch... bin nachtelf... hunter ich habe etwas gegen priest, sogar etwas effektives


----------



## Georg217 (21. Mai 2008)

firose schrieb:


> orc schamane verdammt ich spiel allianz
> ich hätt wohl nich kinder essen ankreuzen sollen^^



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (21. Mai 2008)

lol Nightelf Female Priest   hmmm genau das hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoG the Warrior (21. Mai 2008)

Untoter Krieger...
Naja, ich kann damit leben, obwohl ich Troll spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drhomie (21. Mai 2008)

Menschen Priester... naja fast^^ Spiele nen Draenei Priester^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. Mai 2008)

Lolol Undead Mage hab ich bekommen datt ist mein  Twink^^
aber meine wichtigsten Charaktere sind alles Priests und
ein PvP-Twink Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja der Test ist Müll... allerdings... was klickt ihr eigentlich an
um Mensch Pala zu kriegen? ^^

Ich hab hier was besseres:

http://www.everengine.de/mt/test.html

Der METALTEST

schreibt in mein GB was rauskam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garosh (21. Mai 2008)

ud rogue 

und ja ich bin fies und gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasal (21. Mai 2008)

Jehe, Paladin...wie main Mainchar...blos Zwerg würd ich nie zocken -.-


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (21. Mai 2008)

Orc Hunter, naja zumindest die Rasse stimmt schonmal ^^
und einer meiner Twinks ist tatsächlich ein Orc Hunter :O


----------



## Bahamut88 (21. Mai 2008)

zwergen schurke is okay bis auf zwerg


----------



## Âlidâri (21. Mai 2008)

öhm scheiße mein Englisch^^ N811 Dudu, dabei Spiel ich nen Mensch Hexer..^^


----------



## Renu (21. Mai 2008)

Human Priest.... spiele eigentlich nen Tauren Druiden... naja Priests können auch healen x


----------



## Sugarwarlock (21. Mai 2008)

troll hunter mann TAZ DINGO^^ trolle mag ich vom charakter her sehr gerne aber die gehen mir zu komisch^^ hunter is auch ne sehr geile klasse aber ich hab vorher hexenmeister gespielt und darum einen schurken (untot) angefangen^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (21. Mai 2008)

Gnomen Mage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja stimmt nicht so ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1337Stalker (21. Mai 2008)

Mensch Pala?! 

Spiele Zwergpala, Nachtelf + Blutelf hunter + Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ravenFlasH (21. Mai 2008)

UD Wl
Genau das Richtige!


----------



## nkL (21. Mai 2008)

loool   ich bin ein orc wl  :>     wie in echt xD


passt astrein!


----------



## Nonameno (21. Mai 2008)

UD Mage^^
wär auch eigentlihc meine rasse gewesen wenn mein erl kollegen nicht alli gewesen wären
mage war aber die 1. klasse^^


beim 2. mal tauren dudu^^


----------



## KiLLa239 (22. Mai 2008)

Nachtelf Druide... nicht so mein Fall^^


----------



## GermanTrasheR (22. Mai 2008)

Zwergen Jäger, ich glaub ich leg mal meinen Orc Hexer auf eis, aber ein Zwerg wirds definitiv nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (22. Mai 2008)

Jedesmal bin ich ein Gnomen Schurke... -.-^^
Die meisten Antworten auf den Fragen da passen auch sowieso nicht zu mir. Würde manchmal etwas ganz anderes dazu sagen.


----------



## avenue (22. Mai 2008)

untoten schurke

dabei spiel ich nen pala


----------



## Reedoo (22. Mai 2008)

Nachtelf Druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dabei spiel ich n tauren krieger


----------



## Melih (22. Mai 2008)

weibliche zergin paladin? mir bleibt die spucke weg

würde niemals allianz spielen und schon gar nicht ein zwerg und überhaupt nicht eine zwergin...


----------



## Juudra (22. Mai 2008)

wahhhh menschen hexer bin doch blutelf magierin *heul* hexer lass ich mir ja gefallen aber mensch ihhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne spaß is witzig


----------



## Trendy0Eistee (22. Mai 2008)

wtf -.- ... Orc Hunter olol^^

Das is wohl die einzigste Klasse und die einzigste Rasse die ich nie spielen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin und bleibe Tauren-Dudu bzw. Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (22. Mai 2008)

Nachtelf Jäger... -.-


----------



## Soulsdeath (22. Mai 2008)

LOL Ork Schami, Ok Horde ist schon wichtig, aber bleib doch beim Warlock


----------



## Vampirgott (22. Mai 2008)

---Gnom -  Schurke ---     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arestris (22. Mai 2008)

Leigh schrieb:


> Nachtelfen Druide... ?!
> OMG Ich bin doch Gnomen Hexenmeister!




Fast umgekehrt... Gnomen Warrior... dabei bin ich mit Leib und Seele Nachtelfendruide (gut, sagen wir mit seele.. denn das Aussehen der Nachtelfen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## domi020892 (22. Mai 2008)

zwerg hunter -.-
naja gibt schlimmeres.... ne doch net
zwerg hunter -.- schlimmste


----------



## Bloofy (22. Mai 2008)

nachtelf x) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haaner (22. Mai 2008)

troll priest Oo

ich bin ally aus überzeugung! ausserdem sind trolle mitabstand die schlimmste rasse von allen! und prieser? Oo ich bin tank! >.<

soll das etwa heißen ich sollte unzufrieden mit meiner person sein? xD


----------



## Harglukk (22. Mai 2008)

Mensch priest....omg,ich spiel nur dds und ein Tank,priest wäre so ziehmlich die letzte Klasse die ich spielen würde...auch noch Mensch...<.<


----------



## clarence_666 (22. Mai 2008)

http://www.testedich.de/quiz22/quizpu.php?...&katid=0417 
hier mal auf deutsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evildest (22. Mai 2008)

GEIL GEIL GEIL. Tauren krieger!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TG west (22. Mai 2008)

human mage......
naja bis auf das ich allis hasse stimmts genau spiel auf hordeseite einen mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




auf jeden fall cooles teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Alces (22. Mai 2008)

undead priest ^^ find ich ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flipbo (22. Mai 2008)

Nachtelfen Druide .... passt perfekt weil ich sogar einen spiele xD


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Mai 2008)

Gnomen Magier :-(
Echte Männer spielen keine Gnome!
-- Vielleicht liegts daran, dass ich im RL ein Ingi bin....


----------



## LohoC (22. Mai 2008)

xD
Undead Warlock
wie meine Main Class 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (22. Mai 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> http://www.testedich.de/quiz22/quizpu.php?...&katid=0417
> hier mal auf deutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Ding ist Mist - kam was von wegen Krieger raus - dummerweise sind Krieger öde man kann nichtmal paar Dutzend Mobs einfach wegnuken, über 800 DPS als Tank bei den Hyalwellen ist da weiter lustiger..


----------



## Crâshbâsh (22. Mai 2008)

n811 Druid und Gnom warry >.<


----------



## Bujwal (22. Mai 2008)

bin ein gnom warlock gewoden habe zwar einen main wl aber doch kein ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cageron (22. Mai 2008)

Oo Mensch Priester... nah dran bin Human Pala^^


----------



## Galoren (22. Mai 2008)

Hehe, perfekt... Nachtelf Druide. Und was spiele ich? Nachtelf Druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fraze (22. Mai 2008)

Nachtelf Krieger


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (22. Mai 2008)

Menschen Hexenmeister ... Hey das ja mal genau das was ich spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waelve (22. Mai 2008)

Troll Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiel zwar nen Magier, deswegen hats mich auch gewundert^^ aber leider bei der kack Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Seite ist echt gut! Anscheinend kommt da echt das raus was man am liebsten spielt

10/10!


----------



## Dunedin (22. Mai 2008)

Bei mir kam ein Mensch Hexenmeister raus, den ich auch Spiele^^


----------



## Bignova (22. Mai 2008)

druide oder shami........................na super... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (22. Mai 2008)

zwergpriester


----------



## Dokagero (22. Mai 2008)

Gnom Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deathmagier (22. Mai 2008)

omg zwerg krieger -.-


----------



## CaptainZer0 (22. Mai 2008)

nachtelf dudu... oh nein -.- warum ich????


----------



## Plakner (22. Mai 2008)

Undead Warlock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal sehn wieviele trys is brauch biss mein Troll  Mage dabei rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightseed (22. Mai 2008)

immer wirklich immer kommt  bei mir krieger raus-.- dabei bin ich pala/druid/shadow-.-


----------



## PsychoStyle (22. Mai 2008)

gnom hexer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ok mein main ist ein hexer ^^
aber ich hasse gnome!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böseee (22. Mai 2008)

domi020892 schrieb:


> zwerg hunter -.-
> naja gibt schlimmeres.... ne doch net
> zwerg hunter -.- schlimmste


mimimi


----------



## Cervante (22. Mai 2008)

Mhhh bei mir passts ...

Mensch Krieger ...

So Long ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (22. Mai 2008)

Zwerg Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trifft sich gut hab n zwerg hunter auf lvl 25 xD


----------



## Raheema (22. Mai 2008)

1: Human warlock
2:Troll Schamana 
3: nacht11 Schurke
4: Human mage JUHU das was ich spiele















ich weis zwar nicht was ich ankreuze will aber Human mage haben ^^


----------



## Kronas (22. Mai 2008)

bei mir kommt raus: mensch schurke

naja bin eigentlich nachtelf priest^^


----------



## The Metal (22. Mai 2008)

mensch hexi >.< ok hexis sind cool, aber MENSCH????


----------



## Spytfyre (22. Mai 2008)

troll shami...
shami iss ja ok.. aber son krummes kreuz hab ich ja dann doch nicht... xD


----------



## Bewl (22. Mai 2008)

Nachtelf Druide -.-


----------



## Cavalon (22. Mai 2008)

Zwergen-Krieger -.-

Ich hasse die Allianz -.-


----------



## Vérwanord (22. Mai 2008)

Human Paladin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin dabei eigentlich Krieger... aber Mensch Paladin würd ich auch gern mal als Healer antesten.


----------



## Tistrella (22. Mai 2008)

Undead Warlock^^
Hatte wirklich mal einen, aber bin damit nich klargekommen .... 
Mal sehn, wie viele Versuche ich brauch, bis Priester oder Schammy rauskommt .... bin gespannt


----------



## Haggelo (22. Mai 2008)

gnom magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (22. Mai 2008)

Gnom Magier... Mage ok aber Gnom ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixidor224 (22. Mai 2008)

Mensch Schurke  

das kam doch verblüffend unerwartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (22. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub ich geh mein Leben überdenken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Menschen-Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moods666 (22. Mai 2008)

orc shaman, naja FAST^^


----------



## Magician.^ (22. Mai 2008)

n811 dudu -.-


----------



## Tr0ll3 (22. Mai 2008)

zwergen pala wähhhhhhhh
Ich hab früher immer horde gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nahkämpfer mag iche h net


----------



## Murloc92 (22. Mai 2008)

passt ja Zwerg Krieger, genau das spiele ich zurzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_
Although they aren't the best-looking of the alliance races, dwarves are the most hardy and stout. A reliable dwarf is a good friend to have._

_As a warrior, you like to take charge of things. You feel that you're an important part of what's happening - and if things turn sour, you like to have a very large weapon on hand that you can use to negotiate._


----------



## Kezman1 (22. Mai 2008)

Nachtelf Krieger   gross und Gewalttätig XD

Dabei bin ich klein und ganz lieb



ZWERG PALA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erraldstyler (22. Mai 2008)

human warlock^^
aber ich zock nen Undead Warlock^^


irwas stimmt nich....


----------



## Nightroad (22. Mai 2008)

untot  schurke 
hmmhmm
bin aber nachtelf schurke XD


----------



## Toadwart (22. Mai 2008)

Orc Hunter? Toll, meine Hass-Rasse und Hass-Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raganar (22. Mai 2008)

Orc Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R3gnir (22. Mai 2008)

Gnom schurke 

ich hasse eigentlich gnome aber egal...


----------



## ink0gnito (22. Mai 2008)

haha zwerg schurke, naja klasse stimmt, rasse nicht >.<


----------



## Aregor (22. Mai 2008)

Undead Warlock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ........Ich habs schon immer gewusst, wenn ich Böse war wollte ich die anderen immer verbannen/ verfluchen^^
Is außerdem genau die Klasse und Rasse die ich WoW spiele :-)







-----------------------


Hornswoogle schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> bin ein orc


----------



## Zeddo (22. Mai 2008)

Geil UD Hexer, das is mein main char xD


----------



## Goldfit (22. Mai 2008)

komisch liegt es an mir oder was is ???

warheitsgetreu ( soweit es mit meinem schulenglisch ging ) ausgefüllt und MENSCH KRIEGER gehabt

wütend dadrauf einfach angeklickt was sich gut anhörte und wieder das gleiche rausgehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xentos (22. Mai 2008)

Gnome Warlock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spiele einen Troll Magier   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (22. Mai 2008)

omfg human mage kotz das schlimmste was es gibt(von der rasse her)
ähhhhhhhhh


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

UD Schurke^^


----------



## EnCeLiS (22. Mai 2008)

Menschen Schurke... hmm... Wenn der Mensch jetz noch tot wäre... dann wäre es mein Main  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RouV3n (22. Mai 2008)

Habe das das auch gemacht und was ist rausgekommen?....mein Main ein Nachtelf Jäger (auch mein erster Char gewesen..)

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eti123 (22. Mai 2008)

Hab eine Frage nicht verstanden und daher ein mal zufällig gewählt und meine Klasse sollte Troll Mage sein. Immerhin Horde


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2008)

Mensch Todesritter cool... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scherz


----------



## Deaty (22. Mai 2008)

Zwerg Priester?

Öhm...

NEIN!


----------



## thundril´s kleiner bruder (22. Mai 2008)

Undead Warrior ...nunja..Krieger iss zwar ok...aber nen nen Untoter neeee.

so long
thundril´s kleiner bruder


----------



## Boradar1 (22. Mai 2008)

Wie geil beim ersten mal Tauren Druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine lieblingsklasse^^


----------



## krutoi (22. Mai 2008)

das erste mal mensch magier -.- dann n811 schurke -.- dann orc schurke und dann hab ich doch noch den troll schurken geschafft ^^

aber es gibt viel zu wenig antwort möglichkeiten bei dem test. zB fehlt bei der musik hip hop komplett


----------



## Duskfall334 (22. Mai 2008)

wie geil gnom schurke ... habe ich auch xD


----------



## lukss (22. Mai 2008)

Untoter Hexenmeister spiel ich zwar nicht sieht aber ganz cool auf dem intro von wow aus


----------



## Seltsam (22. Mai 2008)

Menschlicher Schurke.

Zu schade das mein Englisch zu schlecht war um alles zu verstehen.


----------



## Batolomew (22. Mai 2008)

nachtelf dudu genau mein char


----------



## Batolomew (22. Mai 2008)

nachtelf dudu genau mein char


----------



## Smeagon (22. Mai 2008)

ich bin eigentlich nightelf drude aber raus kam ein mensch schurke^^


----------



## Smeagon (22. Mai 2008)

ich bin eigentlich nightelf drude aber raus kam ein mensch schurke^^


----------



## Exo1337 (22. Mai 2008)

blow sth up!!!!!

zwerg priest wtf^^


----------



## Merlinia (22. Mai 2008)

Allimania ftw!!! ich liebe Allimania^^

Naja, laut denen Zwerg Priester...


*BLOW SOMEH`THING UP!*

beim 2. mal Zwerg schurke...ich hasse zwerge oO


----------



## Syriora (22. Mai 2008)

Bei mir kam Nachtelf Druide raus, dabei bin ich ein Druide auf Hordenseite XD


----------



## PARAS.ID (22. Mai 2008)

Dwarf Paladin 

wtf oO


[kotzsmiley]


----------



## Ditech (22. Mai 2008)

gnom mage -.-


----------



## simion (22. Mai 2008)

Tauren Jäger... bin Zwergen Jäger


----------



## Allomgie (22. Mai 2008)

Undead Warlock

hehe ich spiele Draenei Jäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (22. Mai 2008)

zwerg hunter...beim zweiten mal zwerg priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ironslaya (22. Mai 2008)

habe Mensch Hexenmeister bekommen...
die Klasse passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber die Rasse nicht -.-


----------



## Thranduilo (22. Mai 2008)

Gnom schurke
scheiße^^

klasse passt
rasse net^^


----------



## Nivâ (22. Mai 2008)

troll hunter passt alles und zweiter versuch tauren shamy is mein twink^^


----------



## Zul Slayer (22. Mai 2008)

normal --> mensch kriegerin 

im Test ----> Untoter Warri 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das ok


----------



## Der Metzgermeister (22. Mai 2008)

Tauren Druid 



Tauren, the not-very-gentle giants of the Horde, stand out above the rest. Pastoral at heart, they may feel the need to defend their fields - or their honour, if someone were to insult their fuzzy, glossy coat.

As a druid, you tend to be relaxed and accepting - though if there is something you don't want to do, then you won't do it - simple as that. You're an easygoing and versatile person. 

Muha also wenn das nicht passt weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## JacobyVII (22. Mai 2008)

zwerg jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hasse zwerge aber liebe jäger...irgendwas passt da nicht ganz zusammen xD


----------



## Shibbey (22. Mai 2008)

nachtelf drood

spiele normal tauren druide, passt also :>


----------



## Moriath (22. Mai 2008)

blutelf schurke!


----------



## Kampfbananeeeee (22. Mai 2008)

undead warri - naja, das mit dem warri stimmt schon mal, und wenn der undead noch ein bisschen lebendiger wäre, würde auch ein mensch rauskommen : P


Ich bin In-...Kampfbananeeeee. Ich bin ein Mensch Krieger, und was spielst du?


----------



## Buddits (22. Mai 2008)

Mensch Krieger. Is mal ne gute Idee^^


----------



## Atemion (22. Mai 2008)

Nightelf Priest


----------



## Ghymalen (22. Mai 2008)

Gnom Krieger  oO

Klein aber Fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pipoxie (22. Mai 2008)

Gnomen schurke Ôo


----------



## Juryx (22. Mai 2008)

Menschen Pala,..........., mist , bin doch eigetnlich Draenei-Hunter


----------



## DalaiLamer (22. Mai 2008)

Undead Warlock, offenbar bin ich ein ziemliches Arschloch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scred (22. Mai 2008)

gnom krieger die sterben auch noch so schön


----------



## Rainar93 (22. Mai 2008)

hmm ...

Zwerg Hunter schlimmste überhaupt hasse Zwerge und mag keine hunter 
was hab ich blos falsch gemacht ?


----------



## Guibärchen (22. Mai 2008)

Mensch Priester.... ..... .....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Mai 2008)

Zwergen Jäger.
Hm vielleicht sollt ich meinen mal weiterspielen, aber auf lvl 49 is alles so langweilig


----------



## Tikan (22. Mai 2008)

mensch pala.... genau den zock ich xD


----------



## RedDevil96 (22. Mai 2008)

völlig falsch gelegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Horde ---> Falsch
Untoter --> Falsch
Hexenmeister --> Falsch 

bin Nachtelf , Druide .... merkwürdig :/


----------



## Xunxu (22. Mai 2008)

orc shami -.-


----------



## StobbartSTAR (22. Mai 2008)

bäääh Gnomen Schurke -.- bin doch a hordler ...


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (22. Mai 2008)

Chuk norris wär bestimmt Todesritter^^

auch ohne wotlk


----------



## Shaure (22. Mai 2008)

genau das, was ich auch bin....ein wie es machen nennen "angstblasen-wegtepelortierer" aber ich finde ohne paladine wäre wow einfach unvollständig....also VOTE4PALAS!!!


----------



## Mondryx (22. Mai 2008)

Komisch...ist zwar schon ein paar Monate her, dass ich diesen Test zum ersten mal gemacht habe, dennoch habe ich auch dieses mal das selbe Ergebnis. 

Mensch Krieger. Klasse passt zwar, aber ich würde nie im Leben einen Menschen anfangen.

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich ankreuzen muss, damit ich einen Zwerg bekomme?


----------



## Katzumoto1993 (23. Mai 2008)

zomfg ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... wusst ich doch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
         Troll-Schurke xD
und ich spiel nen priest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja schon geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mórgul (23. Mai 2008)

find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ud- warri genau die klasse die ich spiel xD


----------



## Dreamforce (25. Mai 2008)

Egal was ich mache ... ob ich Kinder esse ... ob ich Leute anzünde ... im dunklen lebe ... Metalrock höre ... oder mit einer Axt rumwirble ... immer bin ich Mensch Pala! >.<


----------



## Thursoni (25. Mai 2008)

White schrieb:


> lol Menschen Hexenmeister XD



Hat ich auch obwohl ich nix böses genommen habe :S Muss wohl vom Metal kommen.


----------



## Megamage (25. Mai 2008)

Ich kann kein Englisch ;(


----------



## Scalieri (25. Mai 2008)

ein Zwerg Jäger? oO
kleiner Unterschied zu meinem Nachtelf Schurken...


----------



## Dracius (25. Mai 2008)

LOL ich bin ein Zwerg Priester xD
mein main --> Schurke N811 passt doch hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (25. Mai 2008)

Orc Warlock

naja... fast xD rasse noch ändern und gut is xD


----------



## SamsaTraum (25. Mai 2008)

Dwarf Rogue
naja fast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  spiele nachtelfin schurkin aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasa_Unholy (25. Mai 2008)

Mensch Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleinesschaf (25. Mai 2008)

lol gnomenkriegerin^^ na ja die klasse passt vielleicht aber die rasse...nix gegen gnome aber ich finde als krieger sehen sie irgendwie...albern aus^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Proe07 (25. Mai 2008)

Rasse: Nachtelf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klasse: Hunter   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin doch druide mit leib und seele....


----------



## Kroshi (25. Mai 2008)

Ork Schurke -.- Voll die kack rasse mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn man irgendwo angibt dass man rosa mag und schwul ist kommt bestimmt n nachtelf raus.


----------



## Bumbumlee (25. Mai 2008)

hehe mein erster char mit 70 den ich liebte war nen undead mage. was kommst als antwort ? 
Undead mage ^^


----------



## böseee (25. Mai 2008)

nö ganz klaar b11


----------



## pingu77 (25. Mai 2008)

Hehe, Mensch Mage, passt doch ;p


----------



## Rhazz (25. Mai 2008)

tauren dudu oO


----------



## Mikroflame (25. Mai 2008)

Zwerg Pala... *würg*^^


----------



## cM2003 (25. Mai 2008)

Menschen Priester... Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich nen Untoten spiele passts =)

Allerdings spiele ich meinen Jäger lieber ^^


----------



## Elfenpower@mal'ganis (25. Mai 2008)

OMG ich wäre mensch priester ich habe zwar einen der macht aber kein spaß SCHURKEN SIBD gEIL


----------



## Gast20180212 (30. Mai 2008)

Night Elf Druid =_O  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab ja nix gegen dudus... aber mein main isn n tauren warri  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amokee (30. Mai 2008)

Ein Nachtelf Druide ... na danke ... :-))

Dann bin ich mit einem Tank und meinen Twinks (Zwerg/Priester, Draenei/Mage) ja völlig falsch.

Schade eigentlich....[


----------



## Alion (30. Mai 2008)

Zwerg - Krieger

Verdammt, ich bin 1.93m gross, und dann will der mit ein Zwerg zuweisen ^^


----------



## anorianna (30. Mai 2008)

lol... 2 Versuche: 1. Ergebnis: Mensch - Paladin. 2. Ergebnis: Mensch - Priester (look@signature)


----------



## Regok (30. Mai 2008)

dwarf hunter-.-




petrock ftw!^^


----------



## Vodaka (30. Mai 2008)

Troll Mage
ich hab zu oft blow up geklickt^^


----------



## RaDon27 (30. Mai 2008)

Menschen Paladin <.< omg -.-


----------



## ApoY2k (30. Mai 2008)

Human Rogue

Humans tend to be the ones in the middle. Not as sexy as the Night Elves; not as stumpy as the dwarves or gnomes. As a human, you pretty much go with the flow of things.

As a rogue, you're always looking out for number one. You aren't afraid to do whatever it takes to win - and if things take a turn for the worse, you can always vanish into the night... Just don't run out of flash powder.

Wer hätte es gedacht... genau was ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (30. Mai 2008)

Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon für das folgende....

Nicht nur das ich nicht Horde sondern Allianz bin nein es wird noch schlimmer ich bin nicht mal eine Klasse die spaß macht so wie kleien giftige Gnome lustig herum springende Elfen oder einfach normale Menschen nahahahein  ich bin ein kleiner wiederlicher häßlicher Zwergen Jäger -.- das tut weh....HORDE>ALL


----------



## Damatar (30. Mai 2008)

Undead priest..okay hät die kinder freß antwort net geben sollen^^


----------



## ApoY2k (30. Mai 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon für das volgende....


Entschuldige dich lieber für deine Rechtschreibung o,O"


----------



## Borberat (30. Mai 2008)

BÄÄMM!! Undead Priest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sau geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GMan (30. Mai 2008)

Human Rouge, und das im real life  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (30. Mai 2008)

Ork Hexer. Naja, fast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MenneOne (30. Mai 2008)

Hmm, also laut dem Test...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klasse: Warlock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rasse: Undead  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja... Mein Main ist zwar Horde und Warlock... aber Undead? oO Diese Knochenhaufen würde ich eher nicht so spielen. ^^ 
Überzeugter Ork!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis denne,

Menne ^^


----------



## Namir (30. Mai 2008)

Ich denke, den Char, den man am Anfang bekommt sagt die Wahrheit...

Untoter Hexer

und das bloss weil ich die kekseverkaufenden Kinder aufgefressen hab ^^


----------



## Karzag (30. Mai 2008)

toxtronic schrieb:


> lol Mensch Pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei mir leider auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich geh dann mal weglaufen üben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (30. Mai 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Entschuldige dich lieber für deine Rechtschreibung o,O"




Ich wüsste nicht das ich mich dafür entschuldigen müsste, oder verletze ich irgend jemanden damit? Entschuldige du dich besser fürs sinnlose Flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (30. Mai 2008)

Tauren Krieger..hm.. passt ja doch irgendwie


----------



## DunCrow (30. Mai 2008)

Krieger hatte ich recht schnell, aber musste ganzschön lange probieren bis ich Tauren Krieger war^^


----------



## sindi (30. Mai 2008)

Ud schurke

Spiele zwar blutelf pala
Aber mein schurke den ich gerade lvle ist ein ud der macht mir mega fun !!!

Genial ^^


----------



## Arkoras (30. Mai 2008)

Ich dreh durch: EIn GNOM!!! Ein GNOM!!


----------



## Marvlol (30. Mai 2008)

orc schurke , yeayaaa


----------



## chocolategirl05 (30. Mai 2008)

bäh ih bin troll hunter und eigentlich spiel ich ne zwergen priesterin. bääääh das gefällt mir nich. hab bissl was geändert dann war ich human paladin und als ich von allem das gegenteil genommen war ich orc hexer

hab noch was gefunden: http://www.quizgalaxy.com/quiz_213.html aber der is noch so toll. Da war ich dann nen tauren schamane der alchi und verzauberer is. son quatsch


----------



## Seufernator (30. Mai 2008)

Ork Hexenmeister mit Lederverarbeitung und Schmied.


----------



## Laxera (30. Mai 2008)

-.- gnome hexer ^^ (lustig ist ja: mein neuester Twink ist gnomin und hexe ^^)


----------



## Zez (30. Mai 2008)

Undead Rogue - Yeah!


----------



## Nicglush (30. Mai 2008)

human rouge =/ ^^
spiele draeinai mage, so ziemlich das gegenteil^^
naja und mensch würde ich höchstens als dk nehmen, ansonsten sind die mir zu langweilig...


----------



## Sinizae (30. Mai 2008)

Ihgitt ^^ Gnom Schurke ôO


----------



## Traklar (30. Mai 2008)

Menschen Krieger naja knapp daneben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (30. Mai 2008)

@Traklar: Wenn man zu lange auf Deine Sig schaut, bekommt man leicht 'nen aggressiven Kick... xD

B²T

Orc Schamane -.-


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (30. Mai 2008)

Zuerst Mensch Hexenmeister
danach Zwergen Hunter
und dann Undead Mage

ich zocke aber 
Gnomen Magier
Nachtelf Hunter
Nachtelf Krieger
Nachtelf Druide


ich mach dassolange, bis eins davon rauskommt:..


----------



## klobaum (30. Mai 2008)

yeah gnomen pala cO


----------



## michamonk (30. Mai 2008)

Zwerg Schurke kam raus  , Schurke passt da schonmal als main^^


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (30. Mai 2008)

nachdem mit dann 1x undead mage, 2x orc warlock und 2x troll warrior angezeigt wurde, war ich gefrustet... denn ich bin ally, und kein hordler :/


----------



## Thranduilo (30. Mai 2008)

och kann echt machen was ich will
immer werd ich n gnom^^
meistens krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## niib (30. Mai 2008)

mensch magier

wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargath-Darkmagier (30. Mai 2008)

rofl Tauren Schamy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau was ich spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kadomer (30. Mai 2008)

lol   ork schurke.dabei kann ich mit nem schurken nicht mal umgehen.


----------



## Rungholt (30. Mai 2008)

Yeeeaaaah,

Human Warrior!!! Endlich was richtig gemacht^^

Du bist was DU spielst eben, hehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bone91 (30. Mai 2008)

Human Paladin

genau die Klasse die ich jetzt gerne spielen würde. Retri pew pew mit perception 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3


----------



## Königmarcus (30. Mai 2008)

hmm.. Mensch Schurke... mein erster 70er war einer^^


----------



## QcK (30. Mai 2008)

xD geil dieses Quiz...

Human Priest Male 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mkay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (30. Mai 2008)

orc shaman, der schamane stimmt ... ich wusste ich wäre als hordler besser aufgehoben


----------



## Lindero (21. Juni 2008)

Habe alle Fragen wahrheitsgemäß beantwortet...
und was kam raus ?

GENAU! Untoter Priester.
Genau das, was ich auch zocke. ^^

Das ist doch mal richtig geil!


----------



## Martok (21. Juni 2008)

Human Mage

sehr komisch o_O
ich will aber net dauernd wasser machen müssen^^


----------



## Tahult (21. Juni 2008)

Na toll.

Troll Priester... ausgerechnet die 2 Sachen, die ich nicht unbedingt spielen würde. Horde und Heiler.

Da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem tankenden Zwerg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (21. Juni 2008)

Bis bevor ich aufgehört habe:
Tauren Dudu
UD Rogue
N811 Hunter
N811 Warri

Das waren zumindest die Mainchars, die 70 waren. Der Rogue immerhin fast, aber am Ende wollte ich nicht mehr..


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Juni 2008)

Cooles Quiz. Undead Rogue. Mein früherer Main-Char, bis der Tank kam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leîja - Arthas (21. Juni 2008)

n811 druid -.-
ausgerechnet das was ich überhaupt net zogge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so long
Leîja ~ Locuthus


----------



## Luftpolster (21. Juni 2008)

ich hatte es fast richtig ich hab Gnom Schurke (Ingame Nachtelf Schurke)

Wenn ich keine 1,30 Groß wede bitte erschießt mich Horde bittte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoobinatorXXX (21. Juni 2008)

untoter mage 

eigentlich spiel ich nen undead warlock


----------



## Mjuu (21. Juni 2008)

Human Mage
wollt ich mir eh noch erstellen ^.^


----------



## Kyreen (21. Juni 2008)

lol Gnom Schurke, ich spiele wirklich n Gnom Schurken <3^^


----------



## Thewizard76 (21. Juni 2008)

Bei mir kam Mensch Pala raus genau die Klasse mit der ich angefangen habe zu spielen.

Hat also genau gepasst


----------



## crazzy (21. Juni 2008)

Troll Shaman

naja ich spiel eigentlich rogue (orc)


----------



## Shedanhul (21. Juni 2008)

Nacht Elf Priester
obwohl ich eher so jemand bin der Priester belächelt.
Und sagt: Ihr seid nur HEALER und ich mag kein Char der nur Healer is und anch 3 Hits im Staub liegt


----------



## Nick1414 (21. Juni 2008)

Orc Warrior...
fast richtig, mein Warri ist n Zwerg, aber kann man ja als den Allianz-Orc sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (21. Juni 2008)

Ergebniss: *Troll Hunter*

Main: *Human Rogue*


It's time to reroll =D

...obwohl mir ein Taure lieber wäre...


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (21. Juni 2008)

omg! mensch paladin 

omg paladin die komischste klasse ever...


----------



## Doomwalker (21. Juni 2008)

Untoter Hexenmeister
Untoter stimmt, die mag ich, aber Hexnmeister nich unbedingt.
Ich mag meinen Tauren Jäger


----------



## Corvinus-Baal (21. Juni 2008)

ud mage


----------



## Turl (21. Juni 2008)

Troll Warri......naja eigentlich ja Draenei Schami^^


----------



## Devilyn (21. Juni 2008)

oh man N811 Druide oO

trotz der Sprennungen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Troll Hunter. Damnit, ich war damals doch UD Mage/Rogue. :l


----------



## Gri-Gorij (21. Juni 2008)

Troll Hunter

Mein erster Main: Troll Hunter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Juni 2008)

Troll Rogue, naja hats ja fast getroffen :>


----------



## Moonlya (21. Juni 2008)

N811 Druidin .... hmmm... 

Main: N811 Hunterin ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shado (21. Juni 2008)

Genau die Klasse, die ich am meisten Hasse....Human Warlock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (21. Juni 2008)

Zwerg Schurke,und was spiel ich bzw habe ich gespielt?Einen Zwerg Schurken,hach das waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fereman (21. Juni 2008)

zwerg hunter xD



kann ich wenigstens auf alles need machen rofl


----------



## fereman (21. Juni 2008)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> omg! mensch paladin
> 
> omg paladin die komischste klasse ever...




was ist an nem paladin bitte komisch?????


----------



## Ichselbstenst (21. Juni 2008)

Mensch Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Real_Mush (22. Juni 2008)

Zwerg Jäger,ich hass die kerle die allianz auch ^^ naja kann man nichts machen ich zock trozdem mein blutelf pala weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## general_chang (22. Juni 2008)

Ui mal wieder gemacht und siehe da - Undead Mage. genau mein Main Char


----------



## Shadowcreeper (22. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Mensch Paladin... das ist mein erster Twink auf 70 mit dem ich jetzt eigentlich nur noch spiele!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tolle Sache


----------



## Wildkätzchen (22. Juni 2008)

Ich bin ein Ork Schurke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schurke passt ja, is mein Main auch, aber O R K??
Ork ist so ca das letzte was ich spielen würde weil ich die recht hässlich finde...(Zumindest auf Horde Seite)
Na egal ich bleib trotzdem bei meinem Blutelf Schurken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (22. Juni 2008)

Zwerg,Jäger :>


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (22. Juni 2008)

Troll Jäger, genau wie im real life in wow ^^


----------



## Soom Nethersturm (22. Juni 2008)

Gnom Schurke oO obwohl mein main nen tauren krieger is


----------



## Mace (22. Juni 2008)

orc hunter  weisse bescheid.


----------



## Juudra (22. Juni 2008)

Ach du scheiße zwergen Schurke O.o 

Reklamation nomal von vorne XD 

zweiter versuch 

Untoter Magier :naja klasse simmt glaub gibt da noch keine Blutelfen oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(in dem test)


----------



## Daerodior (22. Juni 2008)

<<Undead Krieger
Naja Klasse schonmal getroffen


----------



## Deadmage (22. Juni 2008)

Genau getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UNDEAD WARLOK


----------



## exodit (22. Juni 2008)

hm kam ein Zwerg-Krieger bei raus .. würd ich eigentlich auch lieber spielen als meinen Palazwerg xD... aber nur weil man als Pala fast dazu genötigt wird zu heilen -.-

"Dwarf Warrior


Although they aren't the best-looking of the alliance races, dwarves are the most hardy and stout. A reliable dwarf is a good friend to have.

As a warrior, you like to take charge of things. You feel that you're an important part of what's happening - and if things turn sour, you like to have a very large weapon on hand that you can use to negotiate."


----------



## Elitebttler (22. Juni 2008)

Hi, I'm William Shatner and I play a  >Human Priest - WTF?!<


----------



## Níght06 (22. Juni 2008)

geile site^^


bei mir kam Dwarf Rogue raus,.. also Zwerg Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dabei bin ich Tauren Krieger und UD Mage



<div id="resdiv"><center><table border="0" width="380" bgcolor="#000000" style="border: 1px solid black;">
<tr><td bgcolor="#000000" align="center"><font color="#FFFFFF" size="+2"><b>Undead Priest</b></font></td></tr>
<tr><td bgcolor="#000000" align="center"><br><img src="http://img.quizgalaxy.com/wow/m-undead.jpg" alt="m-undead.jpg"/><img src="http://img.quizgalaxy.com/wow/priest.jpg" alt="priest.jpg" /><br><br>
<font color="#FFFFFF">Undead are the forsaken: just like you.  While it's important that you don't fall apart (physically or mentally), you might find yourself salivating in an unhealthy manner when someone comes selling cookies.  Get more sleep.<br><br>As a priest, you are mostly concerned with others.  You like to be sure that everyone is safe and healthy - because, if they die, you might get booted.</font><br><br></td></tr>
<tr><td bgcolor="#000000" align="center"><a href="http://www.quizgalaxy.com/quiz_56.html">Find out your real-life WoW race and class</a> <font color="#FFFFFF">at</font> <a href="http://www.quizgalaxy.com">QuizGalaxy.com</a></td></tr>
</table></center>
</div>


----------



## Komicus (22. Juni 2008)

*Auch Gnomschurke....nich schlecht im vergleich zu meinem Orc Jäger/Schamanen XD*


----------



## Blacklemon (22. Juni 2008)

Mensch Priester genau das was ich nich spielen kann^^


----------



## ÔôSlaineôÔ (22. Juni 2008)

LemyDanger schrieb:


> Gnomen Warlock.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




is klar als zwergen-jäger oder was?


Undead Mage, det basst


----------



## Pottemmage (22. Juni 2008)

bei mir kam human warri  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 raus bin aber tauren shami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drynwin (22. Juni 2008)

OMG Gnom Schurke?!?!?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schande über mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rêmus (22. Juni 2008)

tauren schamane...leider spiel ich den net mehr xD
nu werd ich versuchen troll mage zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow648 (22. Juni 2008)

Gnomen wl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zaltim (22. Juni 2008)

Undead Warlock

passt ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (22. Juni 2008)

waaas ein ork schurke.....ich spiel ein Gnom Magier was soll das^^


----------



## turageo (22. Juni 2008)

Gnom Hexenmeister.... naja, die Rasse is nich so mein Ding, aber seltsamerweise
genau meine Klasse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragmo (22. Juni 2008)

ich bin ein menschen paladin... 
ich setze meine feinde in brand, höre untergrund musik und mag es gerne dunkel. wenn kleine kecksverkaufende kinder klingel gerate ich in wutanfall und schrotte etwas. das wohl anderer interessiert mich nur solange ich dazu geneigt bin
...der perfekte paladin


----------



## Nerio (22. Juni 2008)

Undeath Rouge   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  genau die, die ich Spiele! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mauraden (22. Juni 2008)

Hab alles wahrheitsgetreu beantwortet (soweit es möglich war... ich ess nicht wirklichkleine Pfadfinder, aber das passte am ehesten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Tauren Druide kam raus, genau der Charakter den ich spiele und der mir am meisten Spaß macht. Hab ich wohl damals tatsächlich den richtigen Pixel angeklickt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tRyk (22. Juni 2008)

Humane Rogue oO


----------



## Blufl (22. Juni 2008)

Untoter Priester xD


----------



## mrNovember (22. Juni 2008)

Zwerg KriegerxD


----------



## alexaner666 (22. Juni 2008)

undead krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab ich sogar mal gespielt.
bin dann aber zum robusten starken tauren krieger gewechselt


----------



## Cr3s (22. Juni 2008)

tztz troll hunter?! hasse rasse und klasse
zocke ud rogue/warrior


----------



## Moneymaker (22. Juni 2008)

Zwergen Paladin... jetzt bin ich echt beleidigt...


----------



## Zerenox (22. Juni 2008)

looooooooooooooool taure dudu xD

.. spiele aber trozdem n811 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juni 2008)

Mensch Priester  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  passt ja wohl gar net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das zweite ma Gnom Rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   is ja noch schlimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (22. Juni 2008)

Night Elf Druid

Night Elves are the sexiest of the bunch. They're the hot flower children of Warcraft: at one with nature, and dancing all the while.

As a druid, you tend to be relaxed and accepting - though if there is something you don't want to do, then you won't do it - simple as that. You're an easygoing and versatile person.


----------



## Programmchef (22. Juni 2008)

Gnom Warri  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .... ich bleib doch lieber bei meinem IMBA n811 hunt0r0xxor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (22. Juni 2008)

Human Paladin


Humans tend to be the ones in the middle. Not as sexy as the Night Elves; not as stumpy as the dwarves or gnomes. As a human, you pretty much go with the flow of things.
As a paladin, you like to see that everyone is safe - including yourself. Still an important part of any group, if you get overshadowed, you can always refuse to give them your blessing.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandars (22. Juni 2008)

loooool??? human paladin --> OMG

ich verabscheue diese klasse am meisten^^

mage+schurke+hunter FTW


----------



## Moktheshock (22. Juni 2008)

Yeah Mensch Krieger^^ 

Ich hab die richtige klasse in wow genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (22. Juni 2008)

troll schamane
......wollte immer schonmal n schamanen zocken aber ich bin iwi nicht grade der geborene twinker^^ also werd ich doch bei meinem main(nachtelf jägerin) bleiben


Mfg


----------



## Arlington (22. Juni 2008)

Nachtelfenkrieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (22. Juni 2008)

Zwerg Jäger...

Test trifft Ego kritisch.
Ego blutet.
Ego stirbt.


----------



## staran (22. Juni 2008)

Zwergen Paladin.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anorianna (22. Juni 2008)

Ich bin genau die Klasse geworden, auf die ich keinerlei Lust habe, die ich am döfsten finde und über die ich mich jedes Mal wieder nur aufregen kann. Undead Rouge. 
Ich bin ja so pöse und fies und hinterhältig. Und spiele Heiler und Tank. Oo


----------



## Kayano (22. Juni 2008)

omg mensch paladin o__O *würg*


----------



## Yuukami (22. Juni 2008)

zwerg paladin.... das schmerzt


----------



## Sanjay_ (22. Juni 2008)

nachtelf druide


----------



## theriggiboy (22. Juni 2008)

mensch priester,mmhh eig ein mensch schurke, aber naya hab auch 30% ned verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (22. Juni 2008)

Undead Warlock



Undead are the forsaken: just like you. While it's important that you don't fall apart (physically or mentally), you might find yourself salivating in an unhealthy manner when someone comes selling cookies. Get more sleep.

You're a creepy, creepy warlock. You delight in the darker things in life - such as setting people on fire, and delight in the macabre. You'd probably fake your own death just to freak people out by getting up from the casket at your funeral.


----------



## CLOZEN (22. Juni 2008)

!OH NOE! Ein Mensch Magier oO
das ja mal das totale gegenteil was ich eig. spiele, nettes quiz aber auf deutsch währs verständlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolopol (22. Juni 2008)

Immer wieder nen Gnom Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klasse ist ja richtig aber mein Taure ist das genau Gegenteil zu nem Gnom


----------



## Gerstenhorst (22. Juni 2008)

hmmmm, orc hexer. dabei spiel ich menschen schurke & pala. paßt ja ma garnich...


----------



## Meko (22. Juni 2008)

hmm untoter Hexer hmm das war meine allererste Char war ein untoter hexer heute habe ich einen blutelfen auch Hexer sollte mir vieleicht mal überlegen was besser wäre


----------



## Bruderlordtom99 (22. Juni 2008)

ork jäger-.-


----------



## stefan2910 (22. Juni 2008)

bei mir hats geklappt ork krieger udn des spiel ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necrolord (22. Juni 2008)

muhahaha guter test...

untoter Hexer...
genau wie mein erster (Main) und immer noch liebster char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neyru (22. Juni 2008)

Nachtelfen Priesterin, passt doch ^_^


----------



## Emokeksii (22. Juni 2008)

Undead mage hät ich mir aber auch selber denken könn hät ich nicht wegen par kumpels ally spieln müssen wer mein mage undead geworden


----------



## kischd (22. Juni 2008)

N811 dudu btw


----------



## Exitus91 (22. Juni 2008)

N8-11 Priester ^^ so wie es auch ingame ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das beim ersten versuch ^^


----------



## Lognir (22. Juni 2008)

Heul Xc 
ich als mega super killer of master hunter soll ein Untoter magier sein LOL Xd 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NUR EIN UNTOTER  MAGIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pleyer15 (22. Juni 2008)

lol, mensch priester
priester spiel ich schon, aber blutelf (horde ftw)


----------



## LeetoN2k (22. Juni 2008)

Mensch Schurke..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mag Menschen und Schurken nicht.. ^^


----------



## cabana (22. Juni 2008)

olo Human Paladin ^^


----------



## Neto13 (22. Juni 2008)

Hehe Mensch Schurke !!

Das doch gut, hauptsache kein Pala


----------



## Sp@rtan (22. Juni 2008)

geht doch Mensch KRieger und ich spiel sogar einen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juryx (22. Juni 2008)

*heul* Menschen-Paladin


----------



## Polarfox (22. Juni 2008)

Klar....Logisch...ich seh auch voll wie son lieber blöder MENSCHEN PALA aus!!

FÜR DIE HORDE!


----------



## Polarfox (22. Juni 2008)

Aber kanns sein, dass der Menschen Pala recht häufig bei den ANtworten zu finden ist?

Was drückt das jetzt aus? Jeder kann nen Pala spielen? Oder *schluck* sind wir alle Menschen?


----------



## eRaz00r (22. Juni 2008)

hatte  human mage


----------



## Migel  baaam (25. Juni 2008)

Gnomen Krieger, als Untoter Hexer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich wusste das ich zu kleinerem Bestimmt war...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (25. Juni 2008)

http://www.quizgalaxy.com/result.php?q=56

zwergische Schurkin.. Oh mann.. ich will aber nich Ally spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gigafabi (25. Juni 2008)

Untoter Krieger... Naja, stimmt fast^^


----------

